# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2013



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 03:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2013 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto e poucas abertas.



Continuação de um bom domingo. *Um bom Setembro 2013!*


----------



## Turlu (2 Set 2013 às 14:58)

Boa Tarde,

Neste momento chove em Sâo Mateus da Calheta, Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Hazores (2 Set 2013 às 15:50)

Por Angra também choveu...mas foi chuva de pouca dura!

Já chovia um dia ao sério!
é que com este tempo, nem faz sol nem chove como deve ser, já me chateia.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2013 às 00:10)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2013 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco de Nordeste.

A temperatura do ar ronda os 20ºC.

Hoje foi um dia de céu inicialmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo do dia e boas abertas. 

*Chuva... nada.* 




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Set 2013 às 00:51)

Neste preciso momento, a Sudoeste dos Açores, há reboliço ou é impressão minha?

Dava jeito uma chuvinha para regar o jardim que tanto tem padecido com a seca.

Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2013 às 03:30)

Kamikaze disse:


> Neste preciso momento, a Sudoeste dos Açores, há reboliço ou é impressão minha?
> 
> Dava jeito uma chuvinha para regar o jardim que tanto tem padecido com a seca.
> 
> Cumps,



Parece que sim. Chuva e também alguma trovoada a Oeste/Sudoeste dos Açores...


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2013 às 03:31)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2013 às 16:45)

De momento ainda nada... o vórtice está totalmente exposto e não organizou nenhuma convecção.


----------



## Azor (4 Set 2013 às 18:36)

Que maravilha de previsão.
E novamente para os mesmos dias


----------



## a410ree (4 Set 2013 às 19:29)

Azor disse:


> Que maravilha de previsão.
> E novamente para os mesmos dias



Já tinham saudades 

Aqui na madeira ja há saudades de uma boa chuva e trovoada 
Se essa previsão se mantiver ainda vão ter umas chuvas !


----------



## Azor (4 Set 2013 às 22:03)

a410ree disse:


> Já tinham saudades
> 
> Aqui na madeira ja há saudades de uma boa chuva e trovoada
> Se essa previsão se mantiver ainda vão ter umas chuvas !



Olha já somos dois.

Já não sei o que é ouvir uma boa trovoada faz tempo...e a chuva aqui tem andado pela hora da morte. Uma miséria. Não me lembro de um verão assim. Têm caído alguns aguaceiros numa parte da ilha enquanto que a outra parte sem uma pinga de água. O que tem caído não tem dado para nada. E o mesmo cenário é igual para o restante arquipélago. 

Mas calma, que isto vai mudar, e com sorte quem sabe são vocês a terem a visita deste sistema tropical 

Boa sorte


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2013 às 00:30)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e sol.

O GFS já anda a modelar isto há algum tempo. Se isto se concretizar, as ilhas vão agradecer a rega que vão levar hehe 




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2013 às 00:37)

A run das 18h continua a insistir num sistema tropical a afetar os Açores. Mas isto a mais de 300 horas... Muita coisa irá ser alterada até lá.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2013 às 01:36)

Afgdr disse:


> A run das 18h continua a insistir num sistema tropical a afetar os Açores. Mas isto a mais de 300 horas... Muita coisa irá ser alterada até lá.



Certamente que as coisas vão ser alteradas, mas o que acho curioso é o facto de alguns modelos continuarem insistindo nestas previsões a alguma distância temporal.

As peças do puzzle estão ainda em andamento mas se isto não mudar, a ilha de S. Miguel vai ver um dilúvio bem merecido


----------



## a410ree (5 Set 2013 às 01:53)

Azor disse:


> Olha já somos dois.
> 
> Já não sei o que é ouvir uma boa trovoada faz tempo...e a chuva aqui tem andado pela hora da morte. Uma miséria. Não me lembro de um verão assim. Têm caído alguns aguaceiros numa parte da ilha enquanto que a outra parte sem uma pinga de água. O que tem caído não tem dado para nada. E o mesmo cenário é igual para o restante arquipélago.
> 
> ...



Pois claro ! É preciso é ter calma ! ainda vai chegar a nossa hora  Seja ai nos açores ou aqui na madeira 
Reparei que na sexta podera haver alguns aguaceiros aqui na madeira e com um pedaço de sorte uma trovoada nem que seja 5 ou 6 raios !
Se não houver nada ja fico a  !!


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2013 às 20:16)

O pessoal anda todo com a "febre ciclónica".

Andámos, durante todo o Inverno, com avisos meteorológicos dia sim, dia sim. Foi com chuva por todos os lados e voltam a querer mais. Este povo não sabe o que quer...

Eu quero apostar na prevenção, os outros querem ver o "circo a arder", meus taradinhos...

Cumps,


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2013 às 20:25)

E este verão já começou a fazer uma vítima nos Açores. 
Um jovem de 35 anos morreu carbonizado numa queimada na vila de Água de Pau , concelho da Lagoa, ilha de S. Miguel há pouco. 

Nunca me lembro de fogos nesta ilha, mas este verão está sendo por demais. Da maneira que as terras estão secas, se não chover forte e feio brevemente, vamos estar mesmo em apuros. 




> Homem morreu carbonizado numa queimada em Água de Pau






> Um homem de 26 anos morreu carbonizado, esta manhã, durante uma queimada em Água de Pau.
> 
> As causas do incidente ainda estão em investigação, mas o corpo já foi removido para o Instituto de Medicina Legal, em Ponta Delgada, onde será realizada uma autópsia.
> 
> ...



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/homem-morreu-carbonizado-em-agua-de-pau


Outra noticia em foco na capa do Açoriano Oriental de hoje refere que São Miguel está sem água para rega agrícola. Não existindo rios com afluentes e lençóis de água nos Açores, não é possível adoptar um sistema de rega para combater a seca que afecta milho e pastagens. Mas este mal também é comum às restantes ilhas do arquipélago. 

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/pagina/edicao-impressa/2013-09-05/regional


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2013 às 20:36)

Azor disse:


> E este verão já começou a fazer uma vítima nos Açores.
> Um jovem de 35 anos morreu carbonizado numa queimada na vila de Água de Pau , concelho da Lagoa, ilha de S. Miguel há pouco.
> 
> Nunca me lembro de fogos nesta ilha, mas este verão está sendo por demais. Da maneira que as terras estão secas, se não chover forte e feio brevemente, vamos estar mesmo em apuros.
> ...



Infelizmente, o problema da seca está generalizado pelos Açores. No grupo Central o milho, as pastagens (e não só) padecem do mesmo mal. Inclusivamente, na Ilha Graciosa, há casos de morte de animais em explorações devido à seca.

Quanto aos fogos em floresta ou matas, não sendo os Açores dados a tal fenómeno, os raros casos têm origem entre a irresponsabilidade típica do _chico-espertismo_ e algum palhaço bêbado com desejo de vingança de algum vizinho que lhe tenha ficado com a ex-mulher...

Cumps,


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2013 às 20:43)

Kamikaze disse:


> Infelizmente, o problema da seca está generalizado pelos Açores. No grupo Central o milho, as pastagens (e não só) padecem do mesmo mal. Inclusivamente, na Ilha Graciosa, há casos de morte de animais em explorações devido à seca.



Tenho ouvido falar que no inverno passado, no Ocidental foi o contrário, que morreram animais nas Flores devido às chuvas em excesso. O caso da Graciosa é mais grave porque apesar de ser uma ilha pequena, não existem sequer ribeiras ou outros cursos de água naquela ilha. As pessoas só têm tanques e cisternas que aproveitam sempre que chove. Daqui a dias, tal como no passado, vai ser S. Miguel e Flores ( as mais abundantes e ricas em cursos de água),a mandar barricas desse bem precioso para as ilhas mais carenciadas. Não seria a primeira vez que tal acontecesse. Mas mesmo assim, até nessas 2 ilhas, algumas ribeiras já começam a secar...



			
				Kamikaze;389339Quanto aos fogos em floresta ou matas disse:
			
		

> chico-espertismo[/I] e algum palhaço bêbado com desejo de vingança de algum vizinho que lhe tenha ficado com a ex-mulher...
> 
> Cumps,




Pelo que me foi dado a saber, foi mesmo irresponsabilidade. O homem perdeu o controlo do fogo quando estava realizando uma queimada arbustiva no seu terreno. Arderam uns 2 ou 3 alqueires... a sorte é que como existem nos Açores muros de pedra centenários vedando as terras, o fogo não conseguiu se alastrar mais para os matos, mas de qualquer forma é sempre uma vida humana a lamentar.

Não vejo é altura desta maldita alta pressão desaparecer daqui. Pelos vistos não vai ser nem tão cedo...


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2013 às 20:56)

Azor disse:


> Tenho ouvido falar que no inverno passado, no Ocidental foi o contrário, que morreram animais nas Flores devido às chuvas em excesso. O caso da Graciosa é mais grave porque apesar de ser uma ilha pequena, não existem sequer ribeiras ou outros cursos de água naquela ilha. As pessoas só têm tanques e cisternas que aproveitam sempre que chove. Daqui a dias, tal como no passado, vai ser S. Miguel e Flores ( as mais abundantes e ricas em cursos de água),a mandar barricas desse bem precioso para as ilhas mais carenciadas. Não seria a primeira vez que tal acontecesse. Mas mesmo assim, até nessas 2 ilhas, algumas ribeiras já começam a secar...
> 
> 
> Pelo que me foi dado a saber, foi mesmo irresponsabilidade. O homem perdeu o controlo do fogo quando estava realizando uma queimada arbustiva no seu terreno. Arderam uns 2 ou 3 alqueires... a sorte é que como existem nos Açores muros de pedra centenários vedando as terras, o fogo não conseguiu se alastrar mais para os matos, mas de qualquer forma é sempre uma vida humana a lamentar.
> ...



Quanto ao primeiro e segundo ponto, estamos completamente de acordo.

Os muros de pedra, para quem não souber (e não seja insular), é o que forma o célebre aspecto de "manta de retalhos" visível em fotos de altitude ou mesmo de avião.

Por falar em alta pressão, noutro dia, eram 4H30 da matina quando o termómetro do meu carro assinalava 23º (24º em algumas zonas). Impressionante, é dizer pouco...


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2013 às 21:11)

Kamikaze disse:


> Quanto ao primeiro e segundo ponto, estamos completamente de acordo.
> 
> Os muros de pedra, para quem não souber (e não seja insular), é o que forma o célebre aspecto de "manta de retalhos" visível em fotos de altitude ou mesmo de avião.
> 
> Por falar em alta pressão, noutro dia, eram 4H30 da matina quando o termómetro do meu carro assinalava 23º (24º em algumas zonas). Impressionante, é dizer pouco...



Há pouco vi fotos dos pastos na Terceira e as coisas parece que também andam mesmo PÉSSIMAS


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2013 às 21:14)

Azor disse:


> Há pouco vi fotos dos pastos na Terceira e as coisas parece que também andam mesmo PÉSSIMAS



Os campos de milho ao longo da ilha para fabrico de cilagem parecem constituídos de milho anão...

Não sou entendido na matéria, mas já ouvi que este ano vai ser péssimo.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2013 às 21:22)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, abertas e aguaceiros.

Consegui ver essa queimada daqui. Pelos vistos, tornou-se perigosa. Os pastos precisam urgentemente de água, isso é um facto.

O anticiclone não deixa entrar nada de jeito. A chuva que tem vindo não está a ajudar a ultrapassar essa seca e por isso só temos a hipótese, quem sabe, de um sistema tropical. 

Bem sabemos que tivemos um Inverno e Primavera chuvosos, com inundações e derrocadas, uma destas que vitimou três pessoas na Ribeira Quente, mas também sabemos que este Verão foi um Verão quente e seco, com temperaturas a ultrapassar os 30ºC em algumas ilhas e valores da humidade relativa baixos. A precipitação que caiu não foi significativa e esta não foi distribuída uniformemente, sendo as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental as que mais beneficiaram da chuva. Resta acompanharmos as previsões para os próximos tempos.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2013 às 21:23)

Kamikaze disse:


> Os campos de milho ao longo da ilha para fabrico de cilagem parecem constituídos de milho anão...
> 
> Não sou entendido na matéria, mas já ouvi que este ano vai ser péssimo.



Sim, este ano muitas das culturas já foram comprometidas. Milho, tabaco, batata doce, chicória, fava, agrião, espadana, trigo etc etc já foram à vida. Não sei o que é que os lavradores vão dar para comer aos animais no inverno...

Os campos andam mesmo amarelos. 
Vê lá tu que há 10 anos atrás, eu não tinha precisão de aguar todos os dias as minhas terras porque sempre chovia, mas hoje essa realidade parece estar também a mudar. E é claro que quem vai sofrer mais na pele com essa nova realidade são as ilhas mais pequenas e com poucos cursos de água. O Pico tem também muita pouca ribeira. Corvo, Graciosa e Santa Maria o mesmo. 
Cada vez que olho para as montanhas, custa-me digerir ver tudo tão seco de outra cor, coisa que não estávamos até hoje habituados, e a fauna terrestre imagino que deve estar a fazer um esforço enorme para se tentar adaptar a esta seca que hoje se vive no arquipélago.

Previsões feitas pela Universidade dos Açores para 2070 para a Terceira e S. Miguel, apontam que os verões vão continuar sendo muito secos e sem chuva. 
No mínimo, é mesmo para ficarmos alarmados com os cabelos em pé, porque as ilhas açorianas dependem e sempre dependeram muito do regime pluviométrico.


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2013 às 22:19)

Azor disse:


> Sim, este ano muitas das culturas já foram comprometidas. Milho, tabaco, batata doce, chicória, fava, agrião, espadana, trigo etc etc já foram à vida. Não sei o que é que os lavradores vão dar para comer aos animais no inverno...
> 
> Os campos andam mesmo amarelos.
> Vê lá tu que há 10 anos atrás, eu não tinha precisão de aguar todos os dias as minhas terras porque sempre chovia, mas hoje essa realidade parece estar também a mudar. E é claro que quem vai sofrer mais na pele com essa nova realidade são as ilhas mais pequenas e com poucos cursos de água. O Pico tem também muita pouca ribeira. Corvo, Graciosa e Santa Maria o mesmo.
> ...




Para complementar a discussão, aqui fica a minha modesta opinião (e só minha) que o clima dos Açores está a passar de Temperado Atlântico para Temperado Mediterrâneo. Posto isto, penso que as estações estejam a ficar extremadas...

Aqui há uns anos, 23º ou 24º graus às 4H30 da manhã era impensável.

Cumps,


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2013 às 22:29)

Kamikaze disse:


> Para complementar a discussão, aqui fica a minha modesta opinião (e só minha) que o clima dos Açores está a passar de Temperado Atlântico para Temperado Mediterrâneo. Posto isto, penso que as estações estejam a ficar extremadas...
> 
> Aqui há uns anos, 23º ou 24º graus às 4H30 da manhã era impensável.
> 
> Cumps,



Subscrevo, assino, volto a reassinar e ainda carimbo em baixo. 

Mas só um aparte, não percebo como o clima mediterrânico pode ter influência aqui pelo atlântico. Sinceramente não entendo, mas também da maneira que isto anda tudo trocado, eu já acredito em qualquer coisa...


----------



## Kamikaze (6 Set 2013 às 00:04)

Azor disse:


> Subscrevo, assino, volto a reassinar e ainda carimbo em baixo.
> 
> Mas só um aparte, não percebo como o clima mediterrânico pode ter influência aqui pelo atlântico. Sinceramente não entendo, mas também da maneira que isto anda tudo trocado, eu já acredito em qualquer coisa...



O que eu quis dizer era que o clima dos Açores estava a ficar como o clima Mediterrâneo e não que estava a ter influência dele. 

Cumps,


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 00:12)

Azor disse:


> Mas só um aparte, não percebo como o clima mediterrâ*neo* pode ter influência aqui pelo atlântico. Sinceramente não entendo, mas também da maneira que isto anda tudo trocado, eu já acredito em qualquer coisa...



O clima mediterrâneo abrange uma maior área contínua junto do Mar Mediterrâneo (daí o seu nome) mas ele encontra-se repartido por quase todos os continentes...


----------



## Cluster (6 Set 2013 às 02:40)

Começou agora a chover aqui no Funchal, mas ainda muito pouco neste momento.
Setembro para já tem sido mais fresco que o costume em grande parte da Madeira.
Em relação às secas nos Açores espero que venha chuva para ai brevemente, em algumas zonas da Madeira é normal ter cenários secos, enquanto que noutras partes é verde e nublado o ano todo.
Deixo aqui umas fotos deste Agosto da parte este, das partes mais secas da ilha:


----------



## Azor (6 Set 2013 às 02:56)

Kamikaze disse:


> O que eu quis dizer era que o clima dos Açores estava a ficar como o clima Mediterrâneo e não que estava a ter influência dele.
> 
> Cumps,



hehe entendi o contrário, nevermind 

Gerofil, mediterrânico, ou mediterrâneo, whatever, de qualquer forma vai dar tudo ao mesmo 

Kamikaze não acredito muito que os Açores estejam ficando como o mediterrâneo. Pra já temos ainda muito mar à nossa volta, e o arquipélago ainda fica distante o suficiente para não termos influência directa das massas de ar continentais. Agora, que os Verões estão mudando, isso parece-me que estão. Há quem diga que isto seja cíclico, (até porque já aconteceu nos Açores nos anos 60 do século passado), e há outros (os mais pessimistas) que dizem que a tendência é dos Verões serem mais secos nos próximos tempos para os Açores, mas ao menos temos uma coisa boa que nos sempre protege: a maritimidade atlântica que ajuda na formação das típicas nuvens de humidade de capacete que coroam as ilhas, coisa que no clima mediterrâneo penso que não existe, ou então deve ser mais difícil de encontrar. 

De qualquer forma, as actuais altas pressões nos Açores parece que já não são as mesmas de antigamente.. resta é saber porquê...


Cluster, boas fotos


----------



## Azor (6 Set 2013 às 03:10)

"Oh corisco trabalho"...

Pelos últimos modelos que vi agora, isto parece que não vai mudar nem tão cedo...

Enquanto a América do norte não parar de mandar altas pressões para o Atlântico, chuva só mesmo em sonhos.

Alguém por favor que páre isto, é que já ninguém aguenta.

Será que o Pacífico anda frio? Quente? Ou a Frente Polar está com fraca expressão para que isto não mude?

Pelos vistos nem tão cedo vamos nos ver livres desta grande anomalia.

Já "tou c'ma vend"... vamos levar com sol nas trombas até Janeiro do ano que vem.

Que fartote


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2013 às 03:28)

Azor disse:


> "Oh corisco trabalho"...
> 
> Pelos últimos modelos que vi agora, isto parece que não vai mudar nem tão cedo...
> 
> ...




Isto está lindo... Este cenário de tempo quente e seco não quer mudar. 

Ontem, caiu alguma precipitação no Grupo Ocidental, principalmente na Ilha do Corvo.







Boas fotos, Cluster.


----------



## Cluster (6 Set 2013 às 03:34)

Obrigado já agora um pouco da parte menos seca (peço desculpa mas não tínhamos a lente normal neste dia, muito zoom), sigo com 21,5 graus e 85% humidade, a chuva parou.


----------



## Azor (6 Set 2013 às 04:17)

Boas fotos Cluster.

Pelas tuas fotos, aqui nos Açores só existem 2 ilhas que mais se aproximam com as características de aridez das tuas fotos. As ilhas da Graciosa e Santa Maria, se bem que em Santa Maria só uma pequena parte (zona oeste) da ilha é árida, inclusive existe um "deserto", e o resto da ilha verdejante com humidades relativas elevadas, aproximando-se mais como as restantes ilhas dos Açores e até da Madeira. 

Aliás, em Santa Maria tu até ficas com a ideia de estares em 2 ilhas diferentes. Pelo contrário, a Graciosa, como é mais pequena, a mais chã e a mais aplanada dos Açores, as cores secas dominam com mais frequência pela paisagem, se bem que o verde persistente só existe nos seus pontos mais elevados. 

Faço te companhia igualmente e partilho aqui contigo algumas fotos da Graciosa e Santa Maria para poderes comparar um pouco com as da Madeira.  


Graciosa - Porto Afonso














Caldeira e ilhéus do Carapacho - Graciosa







Caldeira - Graciosa













Santa Maria - zona Oeste (Deserto da Faneca)








Santa Maria - Anjos 



























Santa Maria, zona Leste


----------



## Cluster (6 Set 2013 às 04:45)

Obrigado pelas fotos!
Realmente há muitas semelhanças, acho que a maior diferença poderá ser a Madeira ser mais alta e acidentada/vertiginosa que a Graciosa e Santa Maria, mas as diferentes cores e mesmo algumas fotografias poderiam ter sido tiradas daqui! Apesar de tudo existe um planalto da Madeira, chamado Paúl da Serra com cerca de 24km^2 a 1300-1500 e tal metros de altitude, que me faz lembrar algumas dessas fotos das vacas (que por acaso também ali andam=) ).


----------



## Azor (6 Set 2013 às 13:09)

Afgdr disse:


> Isto está lindo... Este cenário de tempo quente e seco não quer mudar.
> 
> Ontem, caiu alguma precipitação no Grupo Ocidental, principalmente na Ilha do Corvo.



Eu já desisti de ver modelos.

Os últimos dão a continuação de anticiclone pelo atlântico.

A América virou uma parideira de altas pressões...esse padrão não pára. 

Olha eu já me cansei de ver modelos... vou hibernar... até para o ano pessoal e continuação de um excelente verão até Fevereiro.

Se faltar água cá em casa nos próximos tempos, depois mando carta registada para o GR se encarregar de nos trazer garrafões de água da américa pra cá


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2013 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo do dia e boas abertas.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2013 às 02:31)

Azor disse:


> Eu já desisti de ver modelos.
> 
> Os últimos dão a continuação de anticiclone pelo atlântico.
> 
> ...



Infelizmente, tens razão. As previsões apontam para isso mesmo. Isto começa a ser alarmante uma vez que, como referiste em posts anteriores, os pastos estão a perder a sua cor verde característica e muitos outros problemas poderão surgir devido a esta falta de chuva.

Só nos faltava mais esta.


----------



## Hugois (7 Set 2013 às 12:30)

Boas aqui caem aguaceiros, mas hoje já choveu o suficiente para molhar a terra. Aqui na Madeira estamos habituados a cenários de seca no Verão e desse modo estamos preparados para enfrentá-los, apesar de às vezes ser complicado devido à intensidade que se faz sentir nalguns Verões. Não será alarmante se o clima mudar nos Açores, cabe ao povo adaptar-se ao novo clima, por exemplo cá existem coisas que não se podem plantar no verão pois irão secar, por isso utilizamos culturas de verão que possam ser rentáveis e que consigam sobreviver e até dar para alimentar o gado. Cá temos também o Porto Santo que devido às suas dimensões não têm nascentes, deste modo o governo criou uma Central Dessalinizadora do Porto Santo, para conseguir colmatar os problemas de falta de água. Cabe ao Governo dos Açores tentar implementar novas medidas para prevenir e combater os próximos Verões secos, principalmente nas ilhas mais pequenas. O mestá a mudar, e esta é uma ideia que temos que aceitar sem "resmungar" e temos que nos adaptar e sem nos alarmarmos procurando novas soluções.


----------



## icewoman (7 Set 2013 às 12:36)

Boa tarde
Não sei se alguem ja reparou mas na estação do colega Sunderlandz dá a indicação de que hoje em Machico ja choveu 166.2m???? deve ser engano não?


----------



## ijv (7 Set 2013 às 12:53)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> Não sei se alguem ja reparou mas na estação do colega Sunderlandz dá a indicação de que hoje em Machico ja choveu 166.2m???? deve ser engano não?



Icewoman de certeza deve haver algum problema com a estação do sunderlandz. Vou tentar entrar em contacto com  ele para o que se passa


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Set 2013 às 13:16)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> Não sei se alguem ja reparou mas na estação do colega Sunderlandz dá a indicação de que hoje em Machico ja choveu 166.2m???? deve ser engano não?



Boa tarde
Eu neste momento não me encontro em Machico, mas sim, foi um problema da estação... Normalmente acontece quando ligo o pc!


----------



## icewoman (7 Set 2013 às 13:22)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Eu neste momento não me encontro em Machico, mas sim, foi um problema da estação... Normalmente acontece quando ligo o pc!





UFF...achei estranho


----------



## icewoman (7 Set 2013 às 13:23)

No entanto , parece que para a tarde o tempo vai melhorar, diminuir na precipitação...a não ser que analisei mal os modelos


----------



## Azor (7 Set 2013 às 14:52)

Hugois disse:


> temos que aceitar sem "resmungar"



Sem resmungar?

Se estivéssemos habituados não vínhamos aqui resmungar preocupados com o que se passa não acha? Esta é uma realidade nova no nosso arquipélago. Não estamos habituados, logo temos de resmungar. Se na Madeira estão já habituados a isto, óptimo, mas nós não. Nem a isso e nem a fogos florestais que também não fazem parte da nossa realidade. Estamos vivendo algo preocupante, logo é impossível não ter de "resmungar"...

Não se esqueça que existem diferenças ao nível do clima entre os 2 arquipélagos e que se reflectem claramente na realidade das 9 ilhas dos Açores e ilha da Madeira. 

------------------------------------------------------
AFGDR já viste a nova saída para dias 19 e 20 para os Açores? Agora vindo de nada apareceu o ciclone.

Já não sei nesta altura por onde me guiar com tanta confusão e tanto disparate nas novas saídas que saem...


----------



## Azor (7 Set 2013 às 16:18)

Só para terem uma ideia de como andam as ilhas dos Açores nesta altura. 
Como podem ver o verde já pouco abunda, predominando mais as cores castanho e amarelo, coisa extremamente rara de se ver por aqui. Além das mortes de animais em algumas ilhas por falta de água, alguns outros cursos de água começam mesmo a secar.

Se não fossem as lagoas e algumas outras ribeiras de algumas ilhas, que ainda correm com um caudal mais torrencial a lembrar que estamos nos Açores, diria mesmo que estamos igual ou quase como às Canárias e a Madeira...

Muito deprimente mesmo 

Graciosa






São Jorge















https://www.facebook.com/anibal.raposo/photos


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2013 às 17:22)

Azor disse:


> AFGDR já viste a nova saída para dias 19 e 20 para os Açores? Agora vindo de nada apareceu o ciclone.
> 
> Já não sei nesta altura por onde me guiar com tanta confusão e tanto disparate nas novas saídas que saem...



Este sistema tropical ora é posto ora é retirado. 

Vamos ver na run das 12z o que o GFS modela...

Azor, os resultados estão à vista.


----------



## Mininoss (7 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Este ano está a ser inédito nos Açores.
Nunca ninguem se lembra de um verão taõ seco como este.
Azor tens toda a razao, os campos estao todos secos e não chove há muito.
Daqui a dias se Deus não nos acode estamos como a Madeira também.


----------



## manymany (7 Set 2013 às 18:55)

Quem diz para os açorianos não reclamarem é porque n sabem como é a nossa realidade. A gente reclama pk tem de reclamar e voces n reclamam pk ja tao habituados a isso that's it!

    A Madeira sempre foi mais quente que os Açores toda a gente sabe isso. Mas os Açores nunca foram mais quentes que a Madeira ou as Canárias.

    A gente nos Açores não é por habito termos veroes tao secos, e quem diz o contrario devia lavar bem a boca antes de dizer asneiras.

    Meu pai tem reses e cabras e é o proprio a dizer que nunca vi um ano assim como este. E o pior é que como o milho foi todo á vida a gente n sabe o que dar de comer aos animais no inverno.

    Mas infelizmente há sempre gente que gosta de vir dizer o contrario que n se pode reclamar e q isto é tudo "normal". Normal só se for na vossa casa pk na minha nca foi. Se vivessem das terras como eu e meu pai vivemos tinham opiniao contraria.

    Eu n sei onde isso vai parar, mas so sei q nunca vi uma seca tão grande como este ano.

    NUNCA! Voces nem imaginam como andam as terras. Pk se imaginassem respeitavam mais quem depende das chuvas e do amanho das terras para viver.


----------



## Azor (7 Set 2013 às 18:56)

Mininoss disse:


> Este ano está a ser inédito nos Açores.
> Nunca ninguem se lembra de um verão taõ seco como este.
> Azor tens toda a razao, os campos estao todos secos e não chove há muito.
> Daqui a dias se Deus não nos acode estamos como a Madeira também.



Olha não sei, mas isto bem não vai acabar...

São mais uns subsídios vindos de Bruxelas.. se bem que na minha opinião não traga chuva mas enfim...


----------



## manymany (7 Set 2013 às 19:14)

Os senhores do tempo façam favor de fazer uma previsão para os Açores e expliquem á população açoriana a causa de não chover há meses nas ilhas. Nos pastos dos Arrifes ta completamente TUDO SECO. Só tem água ainda em algumas nascentes que vão para os poços onde os lavradores ainda vao buscar ela em auto tanques para despejarem para as suas reses.

De resto os pastos e os montes tao completamente SECOS. Nao ha agua. Queremos uma explicaçao já que ninguem explica nada. Eu como muitos outros açorianos tambem dependo das chuvas para viver. Obrigado.


----------



## Cluster (7 Set 2013 às 19:48)

A Madeira é bastante verde em algumas zonas, mesmo no verão. As águas do norte são levadas para sul (através das famosas levadas) e o problema da água não é assim tão grave aqui. Eu espero que nos Açores se consiga dar a volta a esta situação, mas é possivel que este ano tenha sido uma excepção e não o que o futuro lhes reserva daqui para a frente. Algumas fotos tiradas por um amigo meu há uns dias atrás de zonas verdes com levadas:


----------



## manymany (7 Set 2013 às 20:15)

Nunca disse q a Madeira n era verde. O que disse foi que voces na Madeira estavam mais habituados ao calor do que os Açorianos.

A minha ilha tb é verde. Aliás é até conhecida por "Ilha Verde" dos Açores


----------



## Azor (7 Set 2013 às 22:12)

manymany disse:


> Meu pai tem reses e cabras e é o proprio a dizer que nunca vi um ano assim como este.


 Ainda hoje falei com um senhor que também me disse exatamente a mesma coisa, que esse ano vai ficar na história.
Não é preciso ser um "expert" em meteorologia para perceber que estamos em seca.

O problema é que mesmo nas zonas mais altas que são verdes, os poços das nascentes onde os lavradores tiram a agua, já começam a ver reduzido algum caudal de algumas nascentes pelo que soube hoje. Estranhamente a lagoa das Sete Cidades continua a desaguar água pela ribeira que vai até aos Mosteiros de forma normal, sinal que as ribeiras e afluentes naquela zona da ilha ainda não deram o berro.

Vamos esperar que a chuva regresse em força, mas pelas cartas parece que a Madeira vai ter chuva primeiro que os Açores. 

Parabéns aos dois pelas belíssimas fotos. De cortar a respiração


----------



## Hugois (8 Set 2013 às 00:18)

Bem, visto que algumas pessoas não interpretam bem as minhas palavras eu digo por outras, cá na Madeira o clima há alguns anos atrás era diferente, não haviam Verões com temperatura tão elevadas nem tantos incêndios ( há quem diga que não haviam mesmo incêndios) os tempos forma mudando e tivemos que nos adaptar. Existiam imensas pessoas que viviam do campo antigamente e conseguiam sobreviver com o nosso antigo clima, hoje em dia continua a haver pessoas a viver do campo, claro que agora em menor dimensão, mesmo com as alterações do clima que a nossa ilha já sofreu ( sim, não são só as ilhas dos Açores que estão em mudança) continua a haver pessoas a viver do campo. Tiveram que se adaptar à nova realidade, porque quanto ao tempo ninguém muda. O que fiz não foi atacar-vos muito pelo contrário,quando falei em resmungar era que isso não vai mudar o tempo, têm que procurar novas soluções de rentabilizar a terra e os pastos e viver dessa nova maneira para que em eventuais repetições deste cenário mau possam conseguir ultrapassar. Eu, apesar de vocês não saberem, admiro imenso o povo dos Açores, são um povo muito trabalhador que consegue tirar lucro de um lugar que as pessoas da cidade hoje em dia sentem vergonha (o campo) eu próprio vivo do campo, não dependo do campo mas 50% das coisas que consumimos cá de casa provêm do campo, adaptamos as culturas do campo ao tipo de clima que está a decorrer, e alimentamos os animais com o que houver, existem várias outras opções, só para que percebam que eu percebo o vosso lado. Mas a triste realidade é que têm que se adaptar e ser um povo resiliente, quanto a isso não há volta a dar, e sei que o povo do Açores irá arranjar uma maneira de dar a volta a isto e sair por cima. Espero que agora percebam melhor o que digo e que não vos estava a criticar muito menos a denegrir como fez-me parecer que estavam a acusar indiretamente.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2013 às 00:21)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Hoje foi um dia de céu inicialmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo do dia e boas abertas.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Set 2013 às 00:48)

Boa noite
Acho que estão a fugir um bocadinho do tópico!
Isto mais parece uma competição.

Falando do que realmente interessa, sigo com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e a noite está mais fresca que o habitual... A chuva que deu hoje, nem deu para festejar.


----------



## Cluster (8 Set 2013 às 02:06)

Manymany o meu post não foi dirigido a ninguém em particular nem a ti. Só quis desmistificar a eventual (não sei se é essa ideia que muitas pessoas têm ou não) ideia que a ilha é muito seca e o que se faz na ilha para combater o período do verão (para alem de muitas outras coisas como o Hugois referiu). Aproveitei o facto de ter andado a passear um pouco para mostrar a ilha a um amigo nos últimos dias e partilhar um pouco. 
Acho que a maioria das pessoas ja tem a ideia que os Açores são muito verdes mas obrigado pelas bonitas fotos; )


----------



## Azor (8 Set 2013 às 02:37)

Hugois disse:


> Bem, visto que algumas pessoas não interpretam bem as minhas palavras eu digo por outras, cá na Madeira o clima há alguns anos atrás era diferente, não haviam Verões com temperatura tão elevadas nem tantos incêndios ( há quem diga que não haviam mesmo incêndios) os tempos forma mudando e tivemos que nos adaptar. Existiam imensas pessoas que viviam do campo antigamente e conseguiam sobreviver com o nosso antigo clima, hoje em dia continua a haver pessoas a viver do campo, claro que agora em menor dimensão, mesmo com as alterações do clima que a nossa ilha já sofreu ( sim, não são só as ilhas dos Açores que estão em mudança) continua a haver pessoas a viver do campo. Tiveram que se adaptar à nova realidade, porque quanto ao tempo ninguém muda. O que fiz não foi atacar-vos muito pelo contrário,quando falei em resmungar era que isso não vai mudar o tempo, têm que procurar novas soluções de rentabilizar a terra e os pastos e viver dessa nova maneira para que em eventuais repetições deste cenário mau possam conseguir ultrapassar. Eu, apesar de vocês não saberem, admiro imenso o povo dos Açores, são um povo muito trabalhador que consegue tirar lucro de um lugar que as pessoas da cidade hoje em dia sentem vergonha (o campo) eu próprio vivo do campo, não dependo do campo mas 50% das coisas que consumimos cá de casa provêm do campo, adaptamos as culturas do campo ao tipo de clima que está a decorrer, e alimentamos os animais com o que houver, existem várias outras opções, só para que percebam que eu percebo o vosso lado. Mas a triste realidade é que têm que se adaptar e ser um povo resiliente, quanto a isso não há volta a dar, e sei que o povo do Açores irá arranjar uma maneira de dar a volta a isto e sair por cima. Espero que agora percebam melhor o que digo e que não vos estava a criticar muito menos a denegrir como fez-me parecer que estavam a acusar indiretamente.




Hugois, no hard feelings...

Compreendo que nesta altura andamos todos stressados mentalmente devido a esta terrível situação, que depois acabamos por dizer ou entender coisas menos acertadas.

Quanto ao facto da mudança do clima isso eu já não sei. Há uns que dizem uma coisa, e outros que dizem outra. Não sei. O que eu sei é que isto pra mim é novo tal como também foi na Madeira um dia.

Não sei se para o ano vai ser outra vez a mesma coisa ou senão, mas como tudo na vida nada é eterno, também esta desgraçada seca não vai ser eterna.

Pelas cartas que vi agora, a depressão madeirense dos próximos dias, vai ser a chave que vai servir de entrada a um sistema tropical que poderá entrar nos Açores para dias 19, e pelo que vi há pouco, as cartas para os Açores prometem alegria a nível de chuva. 

É claro que as coisas podem mudar, mas penso que enquanto a baixa permanecer perto da região da Madeira, vai ser quase meio caminho andado para que a chuva regresse aos Açores. 


O pior é que falando hoje com um camponês, ele disse me que quando começar a chover torrencial, o solo de tão seco que está vai abrir rachas e fendas que podem provocar quebradas de terra...ou seja queremos chuva, mas se ela vier em força também podemos estar tramados.

Que dilema!


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2013 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e boas abertas.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 00:02)

Apesar da seca que atinge o arquipélago dos Açores, nem tudo é mau e alguns fotógrafos conseguiram apanhar na ausência de nebulosidade, Pico, S, Jorge e Terceira vistas de S. Miguel. 
Nem Santa Maria às vezes consegue estar assim tão perto de S. Miguel mesmo quando há pouca nebulosidade. 
Esta situação já se vem repetindo há anos para cá, coincidindo com os mais recentes verões poucos nublados no arquipélago. 










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Luís...228788359?id=179483228788359&sk=photos_stream


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 00:42)

Boas fotos, deve ser engraçado ver os "vizinhos" tão longe e só de vez em quando.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 00:59)

Cluster disse:


> Boas fotos, deve ser engraçado ver os "vizinhos" tão longe e só de vez em quando.



Obrigado Cluster 

Flores e Corvo é que infelizmente não conseguem ver o resto dos vizinhos. Só são ilhas vizinhas uma da outra por serem as mais ocidentais e distantes das outras. 

Só uma curiosidade. É fácil ver as Desertas e Porto Santo da Madeira, ou vocês aí também têm maior espaço geográfico separando as ilhas entre si, tal como nós por cá?


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 01:07)

Olha as desertas vejo facilmente em dias normais, mas às vezes mesmo sem nuvens não se conseguem ver. Porto Santo é mais difícil e é preciso ir para a parte norte da ilha o mais este possivel para se ter mais proximidade.

Agora nas desertas ninguém esta a olhar para cá (fora talvez os guardas do parque natural, 3 ou 4: p que estão lá permanentemente). Duvido que as Tarântulas ou os Lobos Marinhos e aquelas aves todas se interessem muito por nós=). Para o ano conto ir lá!


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 01:19)

Cluster disse:


> Olha as desertas vejo facilmente em dias normais, mas às vezes mesmo sem nuvens não se conseguem ver. Porto Santo é mais difícil e é preciso ir para a parte norte da ilha o mais este possivel para se ter mais proximidade.
> 
> Agora nas desertas ninguém esta a olhar para cá (fora talvez os guardas do parque natural, 3 ou 4: p que estão lá permanentemente). Duvido que as Tarântulas ou os Lobos Marinhos e aquelas aves todas se interessem muito por nós=). Para o ano conto ir lá!



Ahh então isso quer dizer que as Desertas estão bem mais próximas da Madeira do que as ilhas dos Açores estão entre si.

Mas as Desertas podem se considerar ilhas ou ilhéus? É porque nós cá também temos vários ilhéus separados das ilhas assim como as Desertas estão da Madeira.

Por exemplo, de Santa Maria ao Corvo vão 602 km -  a maior distância, e a mais pequena entre ilhas é de 9 km (Faial e Pico) tendo a superfície total do arquipélago 2393 KM2, daí que as ilhas estejam bastante separadas entre si o que não invalida que não se consigam ver umas às outras.  

Por exemplo, S. Miguel dista de Santa Maria 98 km e da Terceira 120 km, e mesmo assim é possível a Terceira, S.Jorge e o Pico verem S. Miguel ou vice versa. Mas claro que as condições atmosféricas têm de estar boas. De Santa Maria também por vezes vê-se até as luzes dos carros à noite em S. Miguel, e da Terceira vê-se também as luzes das cidades e freguesias da costa norte de S. Miguel. 

Da Terceira também se consegue avistar as luzes de S. Jorge e Pico e às vezes Graciosa.

Do Faial vê-se claramente o Pico.

Flores só consegue ver o Corvo e vice versa.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Que tipo de tarântulas existem nas Desertas? São venenosas?


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 01:21)

Aqui está um exemplo quando se consegue ver bem, por acaso foi tirada há dois dias atrás:


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 01:23)

Cluster disse:


> Aqui está um exemplo quando se consegue ver bem, por acaso foi tirada há dois dias atrás:





São bem mais perto da Madeira do que algumas ilhas dos Açores estão entre si. Exemplo: 
Santa Maria - São Miguel; 
São Miguel - Terceira, S. Jorge e Pico e vice versa; 
Terceira - Faial e vice versa;
Faial - Flores e vice versa.


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 01:35)

Quanto a serem ilhéus ou ilhas, não tenho conhecimentos para lhes atribuir uma categoria, agora a Deserta Grande (a do meio claro: p) parece bem grande para ser um ilhéu. As selvagens que é impossível ver daqui são mais pequenas. Suponho que Porto Santo esteja mais ou menos a 50 km de distancia da Madeira. Encontrei aqui uma fotografa do ano passado (a câmara era pior)  tirada na parte norte que por acaso tem lá Porto Santo: P:


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 01:42)

Boa foto 

Mas ainda n me respondeste à minha pergunta das aranhas.

Então se é ilha, porque não é habitada? Tem  orografia plana? Ou não tem cursos de água?


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 01:51)

Não reparei na pergunta. Hm pelo que sei é uma espécie endémica da Deserta Grande e é canibal, estou a pesquisar mais para ver se e venenosa. É conhecida como a Tarântula das Desertas.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 01:57)

Cluster disse:


> Não reparei na pergunta. Hm pelo que sei é uma espécie endémica da Deserta Grande e é canibal, estou a pesquisar mais para ver se e venenosa. É conhecida como a Tarântula das Desertas.



Canibal? WTF???


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 01:59)

Estou a pesquisar também porque é que a ilha não é habitada, mas tenho a ideia de ter alguma vegetação e em anos longínquos o gado ia para la pastar e tudo. Sei que  as desertas são uma reserva natural e precisas de uma licença para ir lá (apesar e ser fácil de a conseguir e até incluída em alguns passeios turísticos). Aquilo tornou-se reserva há bastantes anos atrás principalmente por causa do Lobo Marinho que é uma espécie quase em extinção.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 02:02)

Cluster disse:


> Estou a pesquisar também porque é que a ilha não é habitada, mas tenho a ideia de ter alguma vegetação e em anos longínquos o gado ia para la pastar e tudo. Sei que  as desertas são uma reserva natural e precisas de uma licença para ir lá (apesar e ser fácil de a conseguir e até incluída em alguns passeios turísticos). Aquilo tornou-se reserva há bastantes anos atrás principalmente por causa do Lobo Marinho que é uma espécie quase em extinção.



Acho mto bem que se pague, para verem Lobos Marinhos e Tarântulas ( se bem q eu nc pagaria pra ver aranhas mas pronto) senão daqui a pouco os turistas começam a poluir e a sujar tudo...


----------



## Cluster (9 Set 2013 às 02:06)

É uma forma de se controlar as pescas e caças ilegais e manter a reserva intacta. Quando isto aconteceu só existiam 6 Lobos Marinhos, hoje em dia já são uma família de 40 (ou assim li) e de vez em quando vêm visitar locais na ilha da Madeira=P. Só existem cerca de 500 no mundo.


----------



## Mininoss (9 Set 2013 às 07:08)

Nem sempre a gente consegue ver Santa Maria de S. Miguel. O ano passado só me lembro de ter visto 2 vezes. 
Mesmo quando está poucas nuvens nem sempre se vê Santa Maria e estas fotos estão bem melhores, principalmente a Terceira vista mais próxima.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 13:45)

Mininoss disse:


> Nem sempre a gente consegue ver Santa Maria de S. Miguel. O ano passado só me lembro de ter visto 2 vezes.
> Mesmo quando está poucas nuvens nem sempre se vê Santa Maria e estas fotos estão bem melhores, principalmente a Terceira vista mais próxima.



Terceira e Santa Maria conseguem ver com mais facilidade e melhor S. Miguel do que o contrário, porque quanto maior for uma ilha, mais fácil é de ser vista 

Uma ilha com uma superfície de 746,82 km2, é quase impossível não ser vista de longe.... estranha-me é o facto de S. Miguel só ter sido avistado 10 anos depois de Santa Maria ter sido (re)descoberta... Há quem diga que a ilha estava sempre envolta por fortes e densos nevoeiros, e outros que as altitudes de Santa Maria como eram mais baixas, não davam para ver S. Miguel ao longe....vá-se lá saber.... o que é facto é que nem sempre se consegue ver Santa Maria porque é uma ilha pequena, já eles dos Anjos e das Feteiras em Santa Maria, vêem e muito bem S. Miguel ao longe. 

Da Terceira apesar de ser menos frequente devido aos nevoeiros do mar, volta e meia também consegue ver S. Miguel. 


São Miguel visto de Santa Maria:



































https://www.facebook.com/lucianadesign/media_set?set=a.97615600830.122115.635685830&type=3


São Miguel visto da Terceira:


----------



## fablept (9 Set 2013 às 14:25)

O que ajuda muito a ver ilhas mais distantes é a altitude que te encontras, por isso é que se consegue ver muito melhor a Terceira a partir de S.Miguel no alto das Sete Cidades (não me recordo do nome do miradouro). 

À cerca de duas semanas consegui ver pela primeira vez luzes em Santa Maria, mas estava numa lomba na Povoação.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 14:59)

fablept disse:


> O que ajuda muito a ver ilhas mais distantes é a altitude que te encontras, por isso é que se consegue ver muito melhor a Terceira a partir de S.Miguel no alto das Sete Cidades (não me recordo do nome do miradouro).
> 
> À cerca de duas semanas consegui ver pela primeira vez luzes em Santa Maria, mas estava numa lomba na Povoação.



Olha que isso às vezes também depende. 

Já subi várias vezes ao Pico Alto em Santa Maria e nunca consegui ver S. Miguel estendido ao longe. 

Mas nas Flores na zona da freguesia de Ponta Delgada, consegue-se ver e bem o Corvo ao longe, e Ponta Delgada das Flores é uma zona bastante baixa. 

Se a Terceira tivesse o tamanho do Corvo na posição em que se encontra, duvido, mas duvido mesmo que se conseguisse vê-la do miradouro da Vista do Rei nas Sete Cidades, ou então dos lados do miradouro da Lagoa do Canário...

A área territorial de uma ilha, bem como a sua altitude, são também muito importantes na visualização das mesmas.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 15:36)

Parece que ainda não é desta que vamos ter chuva...

Já começam alguns a rezar a pedir por chuva lol. 

isso está lindo sem uma unica pinga de chuva..sim porque agora parece que o anticiclone vai dar de novo mais um "pontapé" no que poderia ser nesta altura uma benção divina para os Açores...

Enfim... com tanta tecnologia junta que já podem parar tempestades, e ainda n inventaram nada para mandar as altas pressões bem pra longe.. que fartote senhor do céu..


----------



## Hawk (9 Set 2013 às 17:10)

Cluster disse:


> Não reparei na pergunta. Hm pelo que sei é uma espécie endémica da Deserta Grande e é canibal, estou a pesquisar mais para ver se e venenosa. É conhecida como a Tarântula das Desertas.



Não queredo fugir ao tópico mas só para esclarecer esta questão, a tarântula das Desertas, à semalhança de outras tarântulas, é venenosa. Apesar de uma mordidela poder ser bastante advsersa e dolorsa, não será suficiente para matar um adulto saudável. Estas aranhas são também pouco agressivas e reactivas. Lembro-me de ver uma reportagem em que um dos habitantes do Parque Natural tinha uma na mão e esta praticamente não reagia.

Podem atingir o tamanho de uma mão de um adulto, o que para mim é suficiente para mantê-las à distância, sejam perigosas ou não...


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 17:25)

Hawk disse:


> Não queredo fugir ao tópico mas só para esclarecer esta questão, a tarântula das Desertas, à semalhança de outras tarântulas, é venenosa. Apesar de uma mordidela poder ser bastante advsersa e dolorsa, não será suficiente para matar um adulto saudável. Estas aranhas são também pouco agressivas e reactivas. Lembro-me de ver uma reportagem em que um dos habitantes do Parque Natural tinha uma na mão e esta praticamente não reagia.
> 
> Podem atingir o tamanho de uma mão de um adulto, o que para mim é suficiente para mantê-las à distância, sejam perigosas ou não...



Dispenso uma ida às Desertas 

Se são canibais então devem estar protegidas, já que só se alimentam umas das outras. Como é que foram parar às Desertas? Foram introduzidas acidentalmente ou vieram de outras paragens?

Encontrei uma foto de uma no Google. Prefiro manter esse bicho bem distante de mim


----------



## Hawk (9 Set 2013 às 17:55)

Azor disse:


> Dispenso uma ida às Desertas
> 
> Se são canibais então devem estar protegidas, já que só se alimentam umas das outras. Como é que foram parar às Desertas? Foram introduzidas acidentalmente ou vieram de outras paragens?
> 
> Encontrei uma foto de uma no Google. Prefiro manter esse bicho bem distante de mim




A introdução acidental é altamente improvável, já que as Desertas não eram habitualmente ponto de refúgio (e muito menos desembarque) nas viagens marítimas. Uma das hipóteses é que alguns exemplares tenham vindo alojadas em troncos ou outrps resíduos naturais arrastados pelas correntes desde o norte de África. Mas é uma mera suposição. Mesmo visitando as Desertas é altamente improvável deparar-se com uma amiga destas, a não ser que andemos deliberadamente à procura de uma.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2013 às 18:03)

Azor disse:


> Parece que ainda não é desta que vamos ter chuva...
> 
> Já começam alguns a rezar a pedir por chuva lol.
> 
> ...



Este anticiclone não quer mesmo sair da zona dos Açores. Tudo o que é demais enjoa. Não sei aonde vamos parar. 

A run das 12z do GFS já não modela a tempestade tropical e isto devido ao que já sabemos, o AA.

Enfim... Já começo a perder as esperanças. Vamos ver o que as novas saídas indicam para os próximos dias.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 18:04)

Hawk disse:


> A introdução acidental é altamente improvável, já que as Desertas não eram habitualmente ponto de refúgio (e muito menos desembarque) nas viagens marítimas. Uma das hipóteses é que alguns exemplares tenham vindo alojadas em troncos ou outrps resíduos naturais arrastados pelas correntes desde o norte de África. Mas é uma mera suposição. Mesmo visitando as Desertas é altamente improvável deparar-se com uma amiga destas, a não ser que andemos deliberadamente à procura de uma.



Provavelmente então devem ter alguma afinidade com espécies africanas visto a proximidade do arquipélago com o continente africano.
Resta é saber se também existem nas Canárias ou nas Selvagens...

Acampar nas Desertas seria a última coisa que eu faria em dias de minha vida, lol


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 18:05)

Afgdr disse:


> Este anticiclone não quer mesmo sair da zona dos Açores. Tudo o que é demais enjoa. Não sei aonde vamos parar.
> 
> A run das 12z do GFS já não modela a tempestade tropical e isto devido ao que já sabemos, o AA.
> 
> Enfim... Já começo a perder as esperanças. Vamos ver o que as novas saídas indicam para os próximos dias.



As coisas estão muito graves Afgdr.

Já é altura para irmos nos preparando a racionalizar água.

A questão na Graciosa está muito, mas mesmo muito grave... e chuva nem tão cedo...


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 21:07)

Esta ultima saida do GFS foi mesmo fantástica oh yeah! 

Arrasou com a chuva toda. Maravilha, vamos SECAR....agora é que vamos ser noticia .. pela pior maneira


----------



## Mininoss (9 Set 2013 às 22:24)

Azor faço das tuas palavras as minhas. Nunca me lembro de um verão tão seco como este ano nos Açores e tenho 34 anos. 
Quando estive há 2 semanas aí na terrinha, até quase que chorei quando vi as ilhas tão secas vistas do avião. Até pensava que estava sobrevoando a Madeira ou as Canárias.
O que é feito do nosso verde persistente do arquipélago? Uma turista holandesa que vinha também comigo no avião até disse: "Oh my God what happened with the green islands???? "
Já apanhei verões secos, mas caramba chovia sempre nas montanhas, mas dessa vez NADA!
Vi as noticias da RTP Açores aí. A Graciosa estava com problemas de água e os lavradores até já andam apanhar canas para dar de comer ao gado e os fardos de erva para o inverno já os estão a usar para alimento. Terrível.
Já houve secas nos Açores mas n tão graves como essa que eu me lembre. Também ouvi dizer que ja morreram animais por falta de comida e de água.
Quando é que isto vai mudar? 
As coisas estão muito graves nos Açores por aquilo que meus irmãos e meus pais me dizem e só espero que chova rapidamente porque nós açorianos não estamos habituados a este tipo de tempo.


----------



## jonhfx (9 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Azor disse:


> Provavelmente então devem ter alguma afinidade com espécies africanas visto a proximidade do arquipélago com o continente africano.
> Resta é saber se também existem nas Canárias ou nas Selvagens...
> 
> Acampar nas Desertas seria a última coisa que eu faria em dias de minha vida, lol



Off topic:



> "Desde há muito tempo que se ouve falar da temível «Tarântula das Desertas» por ser a maior aranha existente na Madeira. Apesar de todo o misticismo e, algum desconhecimento, sabe-se hoje que esta aranha apesar de representar algum perigo devido às suas dimensões consideráveis, não pertence ao género Tarantula mas sim ao género Hogna (aranhas-lobo).
> Na Madeira, esta aranha da família Lycosidae, ocorre unicamente no Vale da Castanheira na Deserta Grande"



_Fonte:_ http://goo.gl/woDguO


----------



## Hawk (9 Set 2013 às 22:56)

Mininoss disse:


> Azor faço das tuas palavras as minhas. Nunca me lembro de um verão tão seco como este ano nos Açores e tenho 34 anos.
> Quando estive há 2 semanas aí na terrinha, até quase que chorei quando vi as ilhas tão secas vistas do avião. Até pensava que estava sobrevoando a Madeira ou as Canárias.
> O que é feito do nosso verde persistente do arquipélago? Uma turista holandesa que vinha também comigo no avião até disse: "Oh my God what happened with the green islands???? "
> Já apanhei verões secos, mas caramba chovia sempre nas montanhas, mas dessa vez NADA!
> ...



Antes de mais, gostaria de demonstrar a minha solidariedade com o povo açoriano neste momento complicado. Tenho a certeza que antes do final do mês haverá um "reequilíbrio meterorológico". Até lá, que também sirva para os nossos governantes repensarem as estratégias e terem um plano B, para nos adaptarmos a estas mudanças.

Por outro lado, queria desmistificar a ideia que existe que a Madeira é uma ilha seca. Convém relembrar que 75% da área da Madeira é área florestal, mais de 50% é área efectivamente florestada e a floresta Laurissillva ocupa 20% do território (nos Açores, a sua presença é muito residual). Nada comparável com a maioria das ilhas Canárias. Efectivamente, a Madeira é uma ilha verde. De resto, foi assim que lhe foi dada o seu nome


----------



## Hugois (9 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Quanto à questão de ver as Deserta,por exemplo de cá de onde vivo fico exatamente de frente para as ilhas e vejo bastante bem, presumo que em 70% do ano seja possível ver as Desertas, só em dias de muito calor em que existe nebina no mar ou de inverno enquanto chove não se avistam as Desertas. Porto Santo não é muito fácil de ver, mas um olhar atento deteta-o bem, também nunca o vi nas perfeitas condições climatéricas, sei que de noite se observa minimamente bem devido às luzes na vila do Porto Santo. Aproveito para informar também que me vou mudar por uns tempos para setúbal para me licenciar mas espero ver sempre notícias de cá da nossa ilha e das nossas vizinhas (ilhas dos Açores ).


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 00:16)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade e boas abertas.




Hugois disse:


> Quanto à questão de ver as Deserta,por exemplo de cá de onde vivo fico exatamente de frente para as ilhas e vejo bastante bem, presumo que em 70% do ano seja possível ver as Desertas, só em dias de muito calor em que existe nebina no mar ou de inverno enquanto chove não se avistam as Desertas. Porto Santo não é muito fácil de ver, mas um olhar atento deteta-o bem, também nunca o vi nas perfeitas condições climatéricas, sei que de noite se observa minimamente bem devido às luzes na vila do Porto Santo. *Aproveito para informar também que me vou mudar por uns tempos para setúbal para me licenciar mas espero ver sempre notícias de cá da nossa ilha e das nossas vizinhas (ilhas dos Açores ).*



Hugois, boa sorte e muito sucesso. 



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Mininoss (10 Set 2013 às 01:48)

Hawk disse:


> Antes de mais, gostaria de demonstrar a minha solidariedade com o povo açoriano neste momento complicado. Tenho a certeza que antes do final do mês haverá um "reequilíbrio meterorológico". Até lá, que também sirva para os nossos governantes repensarem as estratégias e terem um plano B, para nos adaptarmos a estas mudanças.
> 
> Por outro lado, queria desmistificar a ideia que existe que a Madeira é uma ilha seca. Convém relembrar que 75% da área da Madeira é área florestal, mais de 50% é área efectivamente florestada e a floresta Laurissillva ocupa 20% do território (nos Açores, a sua presença é muito residual). Nada comparável com a maioria das ilhas Canárias. Efectivamente, a Madeira é uma ilha verde. De resto, foi assim que lhe foi dada o seu nome



Sim, eu sei. Não quis dizer que a Madeira não era verde, mas o tom de verde da Madeira é diferente do verde açoriano e não estava a falar da Laurissilva, até porque não é ela que cobre a área toda da Madeira.
Estava a falar antes da floresta e dos bosques que são vistos de avião e a cor que se perdeu foi efectivamente dos pastos e cerrados porque as montanhas, essas claro continuam ainda verdes.
Mas falando propriamente da Laurissilva, nos Açores ela não é assim tão residual quanto isso. 
O clima dos Açores, temperado húmido ou muito húmido, permite às florestas açorianas terem um aspecto e complexidade muito semelhantes às florestas tropicais: múltiplos estratos, riqueza em epífitos, trepadeiras e árvores de folhas largas. Estas árvores são perenifólias de aspecto frondoso, verdejante e húmido
A fisiologia das espécies que compõem as florestas de laurissilva não permite suportar frio excessivo nem a falta de água.
Nos Açores existe uma forte componente de oceanicidade ditada pelo distanciamento em relação ao território continental, fazendo com que a vegetação assuma características da tropicalidade. 
Nos Açores, como existe um domínio de massas de ar húmidas que vêm de diferentes direcções, mas as condições de precipitação e humidade para estas florestas ocorrem desde a costa, mesmo a Sul, excepto na ilha de Santa Maria. As florestas de laurissilva iniciam-se potencialmente na costa, onde se encontram espécies como a faia - a espécie de carácter mais termófito das ilhas e o pau-branco (Picconia azorica). O seu limite encontra-se assim no tecto de nuvens quase permanente das zonas montanhosas, onde se estão presentes as durissilvas húmidas de Juniperus brevifolia e bosques de cedro adaptadas às condições de frio extremo e encharcamento.
Mas á parte da Laurissilva as ilhas dos Açores têm um outro tipo de Floresta, a que foi introduzida, tal como na Madeira.
Nos Açores não existe ocupação humana nas áreas mais montanhosas, à excepção da exploração agrícola que também ela está inserida em espaços mais ou menos florestais. 
Estão classificados nos Açores sítios também de importância comunitária e 15 zonas de protecção especial. As ilhas Graciosa, das Flores e do Corvo foram classificadas pela UNESCO como Reserva da Biosfera.


----------



## Azor (10 Set 2013 às 01:51)

Mininoss disse:


> Sim, eu sei. Não quis dizer que a Madeira não era verde, mas o tom de verde da Madeira é diferente do verde açoriano e não estava a falar da Laurissilva, até porque não é ela que cobre a área toda da Madeira.
> Estava a falar antes da floresta e dos bosques que são vistos de avião e a cor que se perdeu foi efectivamente dos pastos e cerrados porque as montanhas, essas claro continuam ainda verdes.
> Mas falando propriamente da Laurissilva, nos Açores ela não é assim tão residual quanto isso.
> O clima dos Açores, temperado húmido ou muito húmido, permite às florestas açorianas terem um aspecto e complexidade muito semelhantes às florestas tropicais: múltiplos estratos, riqueza em epífitos, trepadeiras e árvores de folhas largas. Estas árvores são perenifólias de aspecto frondoso, verdejante e húmido
> ...




Não esquecer também a grande mancha da Floresta Laurissilva existente na zona oriental de S. Miguel, casa e habitat da unica ave endémica do mundo, o Priôlo


----------



## Cluster (10 Set 2013 às 03:34)

"Bisbis reconhecido como espécie endémica da Madeira
Primeiros dados da população única no Mundo conhecidos por estudo da SPEA
2009-07-27"

A Madeira também tem uma espécie de ave endémica  mais uma semelhança com os arquipélagos; )

Em relação à laurisilva sei que existe nas Canárias, Açores e Madeira, mas que a maior quantidade se encontra na Madeira (não sei se a comparação é como arquipélago ou ilhas individuais) e tornou-se património mundial na ilha.

A Madeira é muito resistente a temperaturas bastante baixas (extremos pontuais de temperaturas mínimas), mantendo-se mais quente que extremos frios de climas como os da Florida, predominantemente mais quentes. Como no inverno quase todos os dias se têm temperaturas máximas de 20 ou mais (na costa sul) e temperaturas mínimas relativamente amenas é possivel o crescimento de coqueiros (por exemplo), que não crescem em mais nenhum sitio da Europa à excepção das Canárias (e para todos os efeitos a Madeira/Canárias já estão em Africa ). Já houve laurisilva no continente mas na ultima era glaciar só resistiu nas ilhas da macaronésia (se bem me lembro do que li).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Set 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu muito nublado acompanhado de alguns chuviscos fracos


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2013 às 17:19)

Pela ilha terceira mais um dia de sol...
a única diferença é um pouco mais de vento...


----------



## Mininoss (10 Set 2013 às 21:35)

Se a Madeira (ilha) é bastante resistente a temperaturas baixas, a montanha mais alta dos Açores que fica nos Açores também o é, e até lá existem pequenas comunidades animais e vegetais.
Enquanto que a Madeira (ilha) pode ser resistente a altas temperaturas, os Açores (arquipélago) não são. A Madeira fica mais próxima de África, logo é mais quente e seca. 
Conheço muito bem a Madeira porque trabalho numa agência de viagens e sei ver bem as diferenças que existem. O verde da Madeira não é como o verde dos Açores, não vale a pena teimar! Até a propria humidade açoriana é logo outra se formos comparar com a da Madeira. Há um outro tipo de humidade nos Açores que só quem é dos Açores sabe sentir. Os Açores ficam mais afastados, logo são mais oceânicos e húmidos, e logo por têm uma maior maritimidade. Os Açores são um arquipélago, a Madeira é uma ilha, logo existe maior variabilidade do clima nos Açores que na Madeira. 
O arquipélago dos Açores, tem características marcadamente vulcânicas e uma biodiversidade terrestre e marinha marcada pelo distanciamento em relação aos continentes, que exibe em todas as ilhas dos Açores um conjunto de formas e características peculiares de grande interesse para a conservação da natureza e da paisagem. 
São vários os factores que contribuem para esse facto, entre eles o isolamento insular, o clima e a geologia, que criam condições ecológicas distintas, às quais se encontram associadas comunidades e ecossistemas específicos, com uma diversidade de espécies muito elevada. Das espécies endémicas dos Açores 68 são plantas vasculares, 9 são musgos e hepáticas, 49 são lesmas e caracóis, 267 são insectos, aranhas, centopeias, crustáceos e ácaros. Entre as espécies endémicas existe apenas um mamífero e 2 espécies de aves.
A fauna endémica que existe na Madeira, à Madeira pertence, assim como a fauna terrestre ou marinha endémica que existe nos Açores, só aos Açores pertencem. Não estou a por em causa nada do que o amigo Cluster está a dizer. O que me dá a entender é que até parece que quer fazer competição com os Açores. 
Não se esqueça que o mar dos Açores é também muito rico, aliás o mais rico de Portugal se quiser incluir Portugal nas ilhas. Nem a Madeira consegue ter um mar tão rico como os Açores, repleto de fontes hidrotermais e de várias espécies marinhas, muitas delas únicas no mundo, fazendo do "parque marinho" açoriano um dos mais importantes do mundo. 
O Mar dos Açores é uma importante zona de transição entre os trópicos e a região temperada do Atlântico Norte, funcionando como local de reprodução, crescimento e descanso para muitas espécies marinhas. Além disso, contempla uma vasta paisagem oceânica que vai da zona-entre-marés até às planícies abissais e onde se encontram habitais marinhos únicos. 
Há registo de 460 espécies de peixes, distribuídas por 142 famílias, o que é revelador da riqueza da ictiofauna dos Açores. Ocorrem ainda 5 das 7 espécies de tartarugas conhecidas nos oceanos, entre as quais a mais abundante é a tartaruga-boba (Caretta caretta), considerada espécie prioritária pela Directiva Habitats.
Em cada uma das nove ilhas que constituem o arquipélago existem ecossistemas de grande raridade e diversidade, de onde se destacam as caldeiras vulcânicas, os campos de lava, as grutas e algares, as fumarolas, os recifes, as linhas de água e as fendas rochosas. Cada um destes biótopos é caracterizado pela presença de múltiplas espécies e habitats, incluindo vários que constam dos objectivos de protecção fixados para Rede Natura 2000, relativa à preservação dos habitats naturais e da fauna e da flora selvagens .
Estranha-me então a Madeira possuir em si tanto património ambiental e tanta reserva ambiental que só nela mesma existe, e só ter ficado classificada pela NG em 71º lugar enquanto que os Açores a nível de Património ambiental e natureza intacta, ganharam o 2º lugar como melhor destino turístico de Natureza numa lista de 111 ilhas e arquipélagos do mundo.
Vejo que nem a Laurissilva que é património da UNESCO conseguiu ajudar na pontuação da Madeira, uma vez mais devido ao turismo fortemente massificado que existe presentemente no arquipélago madeirense tornando-se a causa dessa pontuação quando se avaliou ambos os arquipélagos.
Os Açores ainda continuem sendo um destino de natureza. Mesmo em seca ainda não perdemos nos nossos reservatórios de água doce que são os maiores de Portugal. As ilhas só têm maior dificuldade em se adaptar ao calor, coisa que os nossos "vizinhos" madeirenses já estão mais ou menos habituados a ele.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto, boas abertas e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Azor (10 Set 2013 às 22:29)

Que belo aguaceiro nesta altura.

De onde é que veio isto minha nossa senhora 

Tão bom


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 23:08)

Azor disse:


> Que belo aguaceiro nesta altura.
> 
> De onde é que veio isto minha nossa senhora
> 
> Tão bom



Chegou agora aqui hehe 

Um bom aguaceiro, mas de curta duração...


----------



## mcpa (11 Set 2013 às 01:39)

Afgdr disse:


> Chegou agora aqui hehe
> 
> Um bom aguaceiro, mas de curta duração...



Por aqui também caiu... mas também durou muito pouco!!!


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2013 às 01:41)

Podes crer tou-me consolando todo com essa chuvinha 

Temos um anticiclone à superfície, e sinceramente não esperava por esta.

Foram aguaceiros moderados. Claro q n resolve a situação de seca mas ao menos as matas e os pastos agradecem.

Já n sabia o que era chover há imenso tempo


----------



## Cluster (11 Set 2013 às 01:50)

Mininoss disse:


> Se a Madeira (ilha) é bastante resistente a temperaturas baixas, a montanha mais alta dos Açores que fica nos Açores também o é, e até lá existem pequenas comunidades animais e vegetais.
> Enquanto que a Madeira (ilha) pode ser resistente a altas temperaturas, os Açores (arquipélago) não são. A Madeira fica mais próxima de África, logo é mais quente e seca.
> Conheço muito bem a Madeira porque trabalho numa agência de viagens e sei ver bem as diferenças que existem. O verde da Madeira não é como o verde dos Açores, não vale a pena teimar! Até a propria humidade açoriana é logo outra se formos comparar com a da Madeira. Há um outro tipo de humidade nos Açores que só quem é dos Açores sabe sentir. Os Açores ficam mais afastados, logo são mais oceânicos e húmidos, e logo por têm uma maior maritimidade. Os Açores são um arquipélago, a Madeira é uma ilha, logo existe maior variabilidade do clima nos Açores que na Madeira.
> O arquipélago dos Açores, tem características marcadamente vulcânicas e uma biodiversidade terrestre e marinha marcada pelo distanciamento em relação aos continentes, que exibe em todas as ilhas dos Açores um conjunto de formas e características peculiares de grande interesse para a conservação da natureza e da paisagem.
> ...



A única competição que vejo aqui é sua a falar de posições, da minha parte não quero ir por ai. A única coisa que as pessoas estavam a tentar dizer é que a Madeira não é assim tão seca, se ler uns posts mais antigos eu próprio disse que os Açores são mais verdes que a Madeira quando estávamos a discutir a não inclusão dos alertas de calor. Agora há zonas na Madeira também que são muito verdes, ou melhor sempre verdes mesmo nestas secas, não quer dizer que seja tudo assim. E sim a madeira possui a maior floresta de laurisilva, mais uma vez para defender uma ideia de que a ilha não é assim tão seca. Não é com o intuito de afirmar nada mais nem é dirigido a ninguém em particular.

Em relação às humidades também já se discutiu aqui isso, a diferença de Ponta Delgada para o Funchal são cerca de 12% (médias anuais) e cerca de 2% no mês mais quente, pelo menos segundo os dados que li. Acredito que haja lugares mais húmidos nas duas ilhas. Por observação parece-me a mim que Santo da Serra é um deles. Por outro lado quando vem o vento de leste então sim a humidade cai muito, mas isso já está incluído nas médias anuais.

Em relação à biodiversidade não posso comentar nem tenho conhecimentos para isso, sei que existem espécies endémicas aqui porque me foi dito, incluindo aves. Achei graça porque eu e o Azor temos encontrado varias semelhanças nos dois arquipélagos e partilhei. Sinceramente não me importa se a Madeira tem menos ou mais espécies, mas sim o facto que são dois arquipélagos portugueses que tem espécies endémicas, incluindo aves que e coisa rara.

Em relação à ilha ser resistente a temperaturas baixas (principalmente na parte sul) e ter temperaturas bastante amenas no inverno é um factor que permite cultivar outros tipos de fruto que não se dão ou tão bem noutras partes do pais. Por outro lado 25% da ilha está acima dos 1000 metros de altitude, existem zonas com humidades relativas bem altas e outras mais secas e áridas, zonas com temperaturas médias anuais acima de 20 e outras abaixo de 10, zonas ventosas e outras muito, muito calmas etc. Acho que é bem mais interessante partilhar esta realidade do que uma historia mal contada. Mais uma vez estou a informar, não me interessa se há mais diversidade climatológica num arquipélago ou no outro. Já que toca nesse assunto é da minha opinião que uma planta ou árvore que se encontre nos Açores também se dará em alguma zona da Madeira se ai fosse cultivada, mas tanto me dá

Isto não é uma competição é uma partilha de conhecimento, lamento que o seu post tenha sido tão agressivo e pessoal (no meu ponto de vista). Podia-lhe falar de vários prémios que a Madeira ganhou ( sim falo de natureza), mas estaria a ir por um caminho que não é nem foi a minha intenção, nem vou responder. Fico contente por saber que no meu pais tenho estes dois magníficos arquipélagos e que não nos falta orgulho. Uma boa noite e espero estar mais esclarecido.

Nesta tese de doutoramento de José Carlos Magro Esteves, pode-se ver perfeitamente uma zona por exemplo com humidade relativa próxima dos 90%:






Peço desculpa pelo off topic.


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2013 às 02:02)

Mininoss disse:


> Se a Madeira (ilha) é bastante resistente a temperaturas baixas, a montanha mais alta dos Açores que fica nos Açores também o é, e até lá existem pequenas comunidades animais e vegetais.
> Enquanto que a Madeira (ilha) pode ser resistente a altas temperaturas, os Açores (arquipélago) não são. A Madeira fica mais próxima de África, logo é mais quente e seca.
> Conheço muito bem a Madeira porque trabalho numa agência de viagens e sei ver bem as diferenças que existem. O verde da Madeira não é como o verde dos Açores, não vale a pena teimar! Até a propria humidade açoriana é logo outra se formos comparar com a da Madeira. Há um outro tipo de humidade nos Açores que só quem é dos Açores sabe sentir. Os Açores ficam mais afastados, logo são mais oceânicos e húmidos, e logo por têm uma maior maritimidade. Os Açores são um arquipélago, a Madeira é uma ilha, logo existe maior variabilidade do clima nos Açores que na Madeira.
> O arquipélago dos Açores, tem características marcadamente vulcânicas e uma biodiversidade terrestre e marinha marcada pelo distanciamento em relação aos continentes, que exibe em todas as ilhas dos Açores um conjunto de formas e características peculiares de grande interesse para a conservação da natureza e da paisagem.
> ...




Mininoss partilho consigo o facto das ilhas açorianas estarem secas como nunca dantes se viu em verões passados. Já o resto não sei porque desconheço. 

Oh mas acho que ninguém aqui disse o contrário. Eu até gostei de saber que haviam algumas afinidades existentes entre os 2 arquipélagos. 

Não conheço a Madeira, nem sou agente de viagens, por isso só posso trocar aqui opiniões e beber maior conhecimento da Madeira que até acho fascinante com os participantes madeirenses, mas penso que este lugar não é o sítio mais apropriado para se debater estas questões porque estamos fugindo um pouco do tema para que este mesmo tópico foi criado.


----------



## Hugois (11 Set 2013 às 22:45)

Olá, boa noite, mesmo longe da ilha não me consigo afastar deste blog para saber como está a ilha. Gostaria de saber se os nevoeiros continuam a aparecer pela ilha (açores), se sim já ajuda um pouco a combater essa seca isto nas ilhas mais elevadas não? Por aí nos Açores também têm a denominada precipitação oculta mesmo no Verão não é? Acreditem que isso está quase a mudar o tempo, de onde veio essa chuva virá mais.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 00:36)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto, uma ou outra aberta e aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.







Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 01:44)

Hugois disse:


> Olá, boa noite, mesmo longe da ilha não me consigo afastar deste blog para saber como está a ilha. Gostaria de saber se os nevoeiros continuam a aparecer pela ilha (açores), se sim já ajuda um pouco a combater essa seca isto nas ilhas mais elevadas não? Por aí nos Açores também têm a denominada precipitação oculta mesmo no Verão não é? Acreditem que isso está quase a mudar o tempo, de onde veio essa chuva virá mais.



Os nevoeiros continuam a aparecer mas nas zonas altas da ilha e não é sempre. Acho que em Agosto foi raro eu ver nevoeiro para essas zonas, pois tivemos vários dias de céu limpo mas consegui ver nalguns dias pelas câmaras do SpotAzores a presença de nevoeiro na Lagoa do Fogo e na Lagoa das Sete Cidades, o que já é habitual nesses sítios. 

Eu nunca averiguei se temos a precipitação oculta no Verão, mas penso que nas zonas altas deve ocorrer.


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 02:18)

Afgdr disse:


> Os nevoeiros continuam a aparecer mas nas zonas altas da ilha e não é sempre. Acho que em Agosto foi raro eu ver nevoeiro para essas zonas, pois tivemos vários dias de céu limpo mas consegui ver nalguns dias pelas câmaras do SpotAzores a presença de nevoeiro na Lagoa do Fogo e na Lagoa das Sete Cidades, o que já é habitual nesses sítios.
> 
> Eu nunca averiguei se temos a precipitação oculta no Verão, mas penso que nas zonas altas deve ocorrer.



Afirmativo, nas zonas mais altas de verão ocorre frequentemente chuva fraca ou mesmo chuvisco proporcionado pelos nevoeiros e zonas mais húmidas de altitude, daí que a montanha esteja sempre verde e todo o resto mais seco.. aliás de uma côr que não me lembro de ver assim como este ano.

Mas penso que a precipitação oculta faz parte das ilhas da Macaronésia (Açores e Madeira)... e presumo que nas Canárias e em Cabo Verde seja também a mesma coisa, à excepção das ilhas mais secas destes últimos 2 arquipélagos.

Se não chovesse na montanha estava lindo... já nem água havia nas torneiras em casa, porque é nas serras que a maior parte das nascentes, tanto na Madeira como nos Açores, nascem e têm origem.

Tranquilo. A seca nota-se mais nos campos que nas montanhas porque essas continuam verdes e as ribeiras e cascatas continuam a correr, embora de forma menos acentuada como é óbvio.


O bom disso é que mesmo assim tem caído uns aguaceiros fracos que já dão para alagar as ruas e humedecer as terras sedentas por água, se bem que seja só na superfície porque abaixo da mesma continua tudo seco.

Hugo não sei se isto muda. O anticiclone por enquanto não quer sair daqui. Mais parece um filme de terror. O chato é que quando ele não puxa para uns, empurra para os outros!


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 02:32)

Azor posso confirmar aquilo que disses-te, lembro-me de neste verão passar por uma zona (Ribeiro frio, aquela foto com a senhora a andar e uma ou outra que partilhei) e o nevoeiro ia molhando a floresta, carros etc. Se não fosse este tipo de situações seria ainda pior. Como estão as previsões para ai, mais animadoras ?: (

edit: Peço desculpa só agora é que reparei que a minha pergunta já foi respondida.


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 03:00)

Cluster disse:


> Azor posso confirmar aquilo que disses-te, lembro-me de neste verão passar por uma zona (Ribeiro frio, aquela foto com a senhora a andar e uma ou outra que partilhei) e o nevoeiro ia molhando a floresta, carros etc. Se não fosse este tipo de situações seria ainda pior. Como estão as previsões para ai, mais animadoras ?: (
> 
> edit: Peço desculpa só agora é que reparei que a minha pergunta já foi respondida.



Isso mesmo Cluster!

Apesar de estar um anticiclone à superfície tem caído uns aguaceiros tolos...pouca coisa mesmo.. acho que nem dá para acalmar o pó porque depois vem o sol e seca tudo de novo. E por aí como vão as coisas?

Mas falando da questão das zonas húmidas mais elevadas ( e porque sou muito curioso  ) achas que essa mesma humidade, existe também no Pico do Facho no Porto Santo? É porque há poucos dias vi fotos do Porto Santo e pude ver que é mesmo uma ilha seca e até o Facho nem é assim tão verde.

Uma questão? Será que existem ribeiras naquela ilha ou as pessoas fazem como se faz na Graciosa que é aproveitarem a água das chuvas em cisternas ou auto tanques? É porque se for, calculo que o sabor da água da torneira seja horrível certo?


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 03:17)

Já fui ao Porto Santo várias vezes mas era mais pequeno e pouco curioso nesta matéria, não sei se conheço o pico do Facho. Pelo que sei não existe mesmo nada no Porto Santo e se existe é muito residual. O que eles fazem lá é transformar a água salgada em doce: o, e sim não é muito saborosa mas serve. O problema do Porto Santo é que não tem a altura e envergadura da Madeira.


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 03:24)

Olha descobri isto: "Central Dessalinizadora do Porto Santo
A Central Dessalinizadora está localizada no centro da cidade do Porto Santo, junto ao cais e é a única origem de água potável com qualidade utilizada para o abastecimento público, sendo esta produzida a partir da água salgada por intermédio de unidades de dessalinização por osmose inversa."


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 03:30)

Cluster disse:


> Já fui ao Porto Santo várias vezes mas era mais pequeno e pouco curioso nesta matéria, não sei se conheço o pico do Facho. Pelo que sei não existe mesmo nada no Porto Santo e se existe é muito residual. O que eles fazem lá é transformar a água salgada em doce: o, e sim não é muito saborosa mas serve. O problema do Porto Santo é que não tem a altura e envergadura da Madeira.



Então nesse caso deve ser extremamente dificil a fauna sobreviver naquela ilha sem água.

Na Graciosa ainda escapa porque existem alguns pauís e cisternas espalhados por toda a ilha. A altitude mais elevada da Graciosa é o Pico Timão e só tem 398 metros de altitude. Penso se n estou enganado que é a altitude mais baixa dos Açores, mas ainda assim quando chove muito corre água pelas grotas, mas só quando chove muito. 

Pois, o problema das ilhas mais pequenas e secas é n terem o tamanho e a orografia das maiores. 

Aqui uma foto do Pico Timão na Graciosa.


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 03:35)

Depois poderá também ser a proximidade do Sahara, e capaz de tornar as coisas ainda mais secas para o Porto Santo.

Graciosa é muito baixa realmente (isto é tudo relativo no continente metia respeito; ) ), acho que até a Deserta Grande é mais alta


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 03:38)

Cluster disse:


> Depois poderá também ser a proximidade do Sahara, e capaz de tornas as coisas ainda mais secas.
> 
> Graciosa é muito baixa realmente (isto é tudo relativo no continente metia respeito; ) ), acho que até a Deserta Grande é mais alta



Sim a Graciosa é muito baixa, aliás a mais baixa dos Açores, e a segunda mais pequena em termos de área, mas seguramente é maior que as Desertas, se assim não fosse não oferecia condições de habitabilidade lol


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 03:44)

Eu gostava de saber se a Deserta Grande pode ser considerada uma ilha, mesmo. A deserta mais a norte, o ilhéu do chão parece mais um ilhéu que uma ilha, dai o nome, mas será mesmo? A mesma questão para as selvagens, a "ilha" maior tem 2000x1700 metros: o. Independentemente do que é considerado não quero é os espanhóis a ficarem com o nosso mar!


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 03:45)

Cluster disse:


> Graciosa é muito baixa realmente (isto é tudo relativo no continente metia respeito; ) )



 ora nem mais já disseste tudo


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 03:48)

Cluster disse:


> Eu gostava de saber se a Deserta Grande pode ser considerada uma ilha, mesmo. A deserta mais a norte, o ilhéu do chão parece mais um ilhéu que uma ilha, dai o nome, mas será mesmo? A mesma questão para as selvagens, a "ilha" maior tem 2000x1700 metros: o. Independentemente do que é considerado não quero é os espanhóis a ficarem com o nosso mar!



Ilhéus são rochedos certo?

Logo se são maiores que rochedos são ilhotas 

Por acaso ouvi uma noticia algures que dizia que os espanhóis queriam tomar conta das Selvagens.
Mas estando as Selvagens muito distantes da Madeira e Porto Santo n deviam ser espanholas? Não que eu concorde com isso claro, mas penso que elas ficam já muito próximas das Canárias. A minha duvida é, existe alguma fronteira marítima separando o mar da Madeira do mar das Canárias, ou é tudo inexistente?


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 03:57)

Acho que neste momento a nossa zona exclusiva termina antes das Selvagens, onde a Espanhola (e possivelmente a de Marrocos?) começa. As selvagens não podem ser dos Espanhóis porque são nossas, assim como as Canárias e a Madeira não pertencem a Marrocos. O que eles estão a tentar, então, é atribuir-lhes o significado rochedo para evitarem o nosso futuro aumento da ZEE (que já foi requisitado).


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 04:07)

Mas pronto já é tarde e tenho de ir. Parece que nestes próximos 2 dias dão aguaceiros para a Madeira, vou torcer por chuva também nos Açores. Uma boa noite!


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 04:07)

Cluster disse:


> Acho que neste momento a nossa zona exclusiva termina antes das Selvagens, onde a Espanhola (e possivelmente a de Marrocos?) começa. As selvagens não podem ser dos Espanhóis porque são nossas, assim como as Canárias e a Madeira não pertencem a Marrocos. O que eles estão a tentar, então, é atribuir-lhes o significado rochedo para evitarem o nosso futuro aumento da ZEE (que já foi requisitado).



Entendo.

São interesses hipócritas espanhóis em quererem alargar mais a sua zona. As Selvagens são portuguesas. As Canárias também um dia foram.
Um pequeno pormenor, a ZEE das Canárias é maior que a da Madeira ou é elas por elas? Digo isto pelo facto das Selvagens serem assunto delicado entre Portugal e Espanha. 
Aqui temos os ilhéus das Formigas, mas graças a Deus ficam mesmo inseridos dentro do arquipélago e até mesmo no canal marítimo entre ilhas, tipo como as Desertas estão da Madeira, se bem que nos Açores estes mesmos ilhéus estão situados mais em alto mar.


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 04:16)

Não sei se as canárias têm mais que a Madeira.

ZEE:

Portugal Continental 327,667 km²
Açores 953,633 km²
Madeira 446,108 km²
Total: 1,727,408 km²

mais detalhes aqui! : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exclusive_economic_zone_of_Portugal

Amanhã há mais:P


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 04:23)

Cluster disse:


> Não sei se as canárias têm mais que a Madeira.
> 
> ZEE:
> 
> ...



Pois é.

O que seria de Portugal se não fossem os arquipélagos 

Abraço


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2013 às 14:30)

Boa tarde


Ainda pode haver alterações na previsão para a RAM? pelos modelos está previsto chuva por vezes forte..de forma continua...alguém pode ajudar?

obg


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Set 2013 às 17:59)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Ainda pode haver alterações na previsão para a RAM? pelos modelos está previsto chuva por vezes forte..de forma continua...alguém pode ajudar?
> ...



É apenas aguaceiros que por vezes poderão ser moderados!


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2013 às 21:27)

Para dia 16/ 17 vejo chuva forte..não sei.


----------



## marco_antonio (12 Set 2013 às 21:42)

icewoman disse:


> Para dia 16/ 17 vejo chuva forte..não sei.




para já indica isso com umas trovoadas á mistura


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2013 às 21:46)

marco_antonio disse:


> para já indica isso com umas trovoadas á mistura



ainda pode mudar...a fiabilidade das previsões só a 24/48 horas do evento.
espero que mude especialmente nas trovoadas


----------



## marco_antonio (12 Set 2013 às 22:13)

icewoman disse:


> ainda pode mudar...a fiabilidade das previsões só a 24/48 horas do evento.
> espero que mude especialmente nas trovoadas



O que tem mais piada tu nao gostas


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 22:27)

E como hoje estou virado para fotografias, e como nos últimos dias temos partilhado uns com os outros imagens dos 2 arquipélagos, deixo também aqui algumas fotos da "Ilha Verde" tiradas o ano passado por um amador e que foram partilhadas pelo facebook. 

Pau-Pique






Costa Norte







Lagoa e Vale das Furnas 







Faial da Terra 











Sanguinho







Sete Cidades













Monte Escuro





Poça da Beija









Lagoa do Fogo











Lomba dos Milhos






Planalto dos Graminhais










Lomba do Cavaleiro













Lagoinha do Peixe







Ribeira Quente 







Praia - Mosteiros 








Vale das Furnas 













De São Miguel para Santa Maria 






]


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e boas abertas. Na madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (12 Set 2013 às 23:16)

Pronto Azor convenceste-me, a primeira ilha que vou visitar nos Açores é a ilha verde.


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2013 às 23:39)

Cluster disse:


> Pronto Azor convenceste-me, a primeira ilha que vou visitar nos Açores é a ilha verde.





Lol, olha se escolheres uma boa agência que faça bons pacotes turísticos tens a possibilidade de fazer um circuito turistico por bom preço e podes visitar as ilhas principais sem pagares mais por isso. 
Tipo, a maior parte dos pacotes nos Açores abrangem as ilhas principais, S. Miguel, Pico, Faial e Terceira.
Claro que há outras ilhas que ficam de fora, e aí se as quiseres visitar vais ter de pagar um pouco mais, mas um dia que venhas, escolhe a altura de verão que é melhor. No Inverno as ligações marítimas cessam entre ilhas devido ao mau tempo e as viagens entre ilhas em dias invernosos geralmente apanha se valentes sustos lol..ja apanhei dos meus que nem te conto...fiz em 2008 uma viagem de barco da Terceira para a Graciosa que ia morrendo e uma viagem de aviao de S. Miguel para o Faial que pensava que o aviao ia cair no mar. Pouco faltou lol. 

Há ligações aéreas e marítimas entre ilhas, se bem que eu prefiro sempre fazer de barco. Pra já é mais barato e sempre tens a possibilidade de tirar fotos a cachalotes, tartarugas, golfinhos, etc etc além de teres a possibilidade de veres de barco as melhores perspectivas das ilhas.

De avião para as ilhas vizinhas a meu ver é perca de dinheiro. É questão só de sentares o rabo no banco do avião e já estás aterrar na ilha vizinha, e ainda por cima é um balúrdio e falo da viagem de avião de S. Miguel para S.Maria ou vice versa, da Terceira para a Graciosa ou S. Jorge e vice versa, do Pico para o Faial ou vice versa, ou das Flores para o Corvo e vice versa.

Por isso, um dia que venhas para conhecer as ilhas mais pequenas, vai de barco (opinião e experiência pessoal)


----------



## Cluster (13 Set 2013 às 00:01)

Concordo contigo. Secalhar também seria interessante dar uma volta de helicóptero ou um aviaozinho pequeno que ande a mostrar as ilhas; ). Algo que nunca fiz em lado algum. Obrigado pela dica torna as coisas ainda mais interessantes sem duvida. Uma pergunta há muitas pessoas "doidas" a tentarem nadar do Pico para o Faial?


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2013 às 00:11)

Cluster disse:


> Concordo contigo. Secalhar também seria interessante dar uma volta de helicóptero ou um aviaozinho pequeno que ande a mostrar as ilhas; ). Algo que nunca fiz em lado algum. Obrigado pela dica torna as coisas ainda mais interessantes sem duvida. Uma pergunta há muitas pessoas "doidas" a tentarem nadar do Pico para o Faial?





Já ouve há uns anos alguém que tentou ir a nado e também acho que já fizeram jet sky.

Entre S. Miguel e Santa Maria também já houve um maluco que por acaso é meu vizinho que aventurou-se sozinho na sua mota de água para ir daqui para lá, só que acabou por ficar parado a meio canal para os lados das Formigas onde reside uma colónia considerável de tubarões, e foi graças a um barco de pesca que ele conseguiu sair da água. Armou se em chico esperto e pensava que o combustivel dava. Se n fosse o barco de pesca provavelmente tinha ficado para os tubarões lol


----------



## Cluster (13 Set 2013 às 00:48)

Lol e são tubarões daqueles que realmente não são seguros?=P. 

As temperaturas continuam abaixo das normais pelo Funchal e com alguma sorte a chuva poderá continuar.


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2013 às 01:24)

Cluster disse:


> Lol e são tubarões daqueles que realmente não são seguros?=P.
> 
> As temperaturas continuam abaixo das normais pelo Funchal e com alguma sorte a chuva poderá continuar.



Yep!

Vocês vão ter uns óptimos dias de chuva pelas previsões. 

Aproveitem por nós


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 01:35)

Que bom aguaceiro por aqui...


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2013 às 01:38)

Afgdr disse:


> Que bom aguaceiro por aqui...



Sortudo... por aqui nada


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 01:42)

Azor disse:


> Sortudo... por aqui nada



Infelizmente estes aguaceiros são dispersos e pouco frequentes. Ainda por cima são geralmente fracos e de pouca duração.

Já são 3 noites consecutivas com aguaceiros mais ou menos por esta hora hehe


----------



## Hazores (13 Set 2013 às 01:45)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira....a chuva não é significativa....ou melhor nem chove.... está tudo muito seco...e a água para os animais começa a escassear... espero que não seja necessário recorrer àagua da rede pública...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 02:18)

Hazores disse:


> Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira....a chuva não é significativa....ou melhor nem chove.... está tudo muito seco...e a água para os animais começa a escassear... espero que não seja necessário recorrer àagua da rede pública...



Isto cada vez mais se está a tornar uma realidade no arquipélago. Este tempo já irrita. 

Já era tempo de vir uma boa chuva e com certeza há-de vir. A verdade é que estamos fartos de esperar...


----------



## Oliveiraj (13 Set 2013 às 03:18)

Azor disse:


> Já ouve há uns anos alguém que tentou ir a nado e também acho que já fizeram jet sky.
> 
> Entre S. Miguel e Santa Maria também já houve um maluco que por acaso é meu vizinho que aventurou-se sozinho na sua mota de água para ir daqui para lá, só que acabou por ficar parado a meio canal para os lados das Formigas onde reside uma colónia considerável de tubarões, e foi graças a um barco de pesca que ele conseguiu sair da água. Armou se em chico esperto e pensava que o combustivel dava. Se n fosse o barco de pesca provavelmente tinha ficado para os tubarões lol




A nadar, a última vez foi em 2008, o Norte-Americano de 58 anos David Yudovin fez a travessia em 2 horas e 20 minutos batendo o recorde da mesma.

De Jet Ski praticamente todos os dias de verão faz-se a travessia é completamente pacífico, até pessoal de windsurf a faz na boa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Set 2013 às 10:58)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite com alguns aguaceiros por Santa Cruz, o dia amanheceu muito nublado mas seco, e assim continua, ainda mais que agora pela Ribeira Chã o céu já apresenta boas abertas, tudo indica que vamos ter mais um dia igual aos anteriores


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2013 às 17:01)

Oliveiraj disse:


> A nadar, a última vez foi em 2008, o Norte-Americano de 58 anos David Yudovin fez a travessia em 2 horas e 20 minutos batendo o recorde da mesma.
> 
> De Jet Ski praticamente todos os dias de verão faz-se a travessia é completamente pacífico, até pessoal de windsurf a faz na boa.



Obrigado por reforçares aquilo que eu já havia dito!

Sim, do Pico para o Faial é uma brincadeira de crianças, já de S. Miguel para Santa Maria, ou da Terceira para a Graciosa a história é já é outra


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 21:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e boas abertas. Na madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2013 às 00:27)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Leste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade e boas abertas.




Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2013 às 22:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, boas abertas e aguaceiros.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2013 às 11:04)

Bom dia!
Por Angra cai agora uma chuva miudinha...
Em relação ao futuro meteorológico, utlizando a nova aplicação do facebook, a sentir-me esperançoso... com a mudanda de padrão durante o próximo fim de semana...
loading....


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu parcialmente/muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto e boas abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros na madrugada e início da manhã.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2013 às 01:26)

Próxima semana depois da passagem do Furacão, as coisas parece que prometem para o arquipélago


----------



## mcpa (17 Set 2013 às 13:26)

Azor disse:


> Próxima semana depois da passagem do Furacão, as coisas parece que prometem para o arquipélago



Deus te ouça... Já não hà quem aguente!!!


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2013 às 14:09)

mcpa disse:


> Deus te ouça... Já não hà quem aguente!!!



Eu não diria que o arquipélago vai ser assim muito afectado... nada que as ilhas já não estejam habituadas.

Na minha opinião, o ,melhor da festa vai ser quando ele escavar e mergulhar em cima da crista, aterrando em cima do arquipélago trazendo algum hibridismo consigo o que seria fantástico... as cartas pouco mudaram, mas é melhor ir acompanhando esta situação. 

De qualquer forma a Comunicação Social já começou a fazer "leilão"...e pelas previsões nem deve se aproximar das Flores, quanto mais do resto das outras ilhas...enfim, é o costume de sempre.



> Tempestade poderá afetar os Açores






> O Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos da América prevê que a tempestade tropical Humberto - que está ainda a mais de 1500 quilómetros a sudoeste dos Açores - possa afetar na noite da próxima sexta-feira os grupos Ocidental e Central do arquipélago.
> 
> Prevê-se que a tempestade ganhe força pelo menos até ao fim do dia de hoje.
> 
> ...




http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/tempestade-podera-afetar-os-acores


----------



## Hazores (17 Set 2013 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,

Tal como foi dito pelo o azor, já começou o jornalismo sensacionalista, mas até entendo pois é isso que as pessoas querem basta ver no facebook... anda uma multidão a publicar imagens das trajetótrias do Furacão a dizer que irá passar nos Açores, quando na realidade, neste momento vai passar ao largo. até já perguntam a hora em que se pode ver o furacão imaginem... outro comentário que gostei foi que o IPMA não é capaz de nada que os americanos é que são competentes que já sabem que o furacão vai passar pelos Açores e os meteorolistas de cá não se querem pronunciar... 
estes comentários tiram do sério....


----------



## Mininoss (17 Set 2013 às 22:50)

Que maravilha!
As ilhas açorianas vão ficar tão contentes por esta novidade.
O Ex Humberto vai fazer das suas nas ilhas  Jánão era sem tempo. 
E tudo vai voltar a ser como era dantes.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto, boas abertas e aguaceiros.


Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2013 às 01:40)

Por Ponta Delgada já chove.


----------



## a410ree (18 Set 2013 às 19:21)

Boa Rega Para os açores !


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 22:02)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com muita nebulosidade, poucas abertas e aguaceiros.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Azor (18 Set 2013 às 23:26)

Parece que vai vir por aí água da "grossa" a partir de Domingo, e tudo indica que podemos ter festa toda a semana


----------



## AzoresPower (19 Set 2013 às 16:55)

Sigo com céu práticamente aberto.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2013 às 23:02)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu inicialmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade e boas abertas.




AzoresPower disse:


> Sigo com céu práticamente aberto.



Bem-vindo AzoresPower! 



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2013 às 12:46)

O IPMA acabou de lançar alertas para os Açores

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Açores
Acores - G. Ocidental
Amarelo
Precipitação
Chuva pontualmente Forte.
Válido entre 2013-09-21 05:00:00 e 2013-09-21 22:59:59 (hora UTC)
Amarelo
Trovoada
Frequentes e dispersas.
Válido entre 2013-09-21 05:00:00 e 2013-09-21 22:59:59 (hora UTC)
Acores - G. Central
Amarelo
Precipitação
Chuva pontualmente Forte.
Válido entre 2013-09-21 11:00:00 e 2013-09-22 10:59:59 (hora UTC)
Amarelo
Trovoada
Frequentes e dispersas.
Válido entre 2013-09-21 11:00:00 e 2013-09-22 10:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2013 às 20:40)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Sudeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade e sol.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2013 às 21:08)

Hazores disse:


> O IPMA acabou de lançar alertas para os Açores
> 
> Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Açores
> Acores - G. Ocidental
> ...





Finalmente a chuva vem aí...  Os modelos já indicavam isso há alguns dias.

Só para complementar o teu post.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 94/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Uma superfície frontal fria associada a uma depressão centrada a noroeste do arquipélago irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo a partir da próxima madrugada, provocando precipitação pontualmente forte e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nos Grupos Ocidental e Central. Nestas condições, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2013 às 23:40)

> Previsão a médio e longo prazo.





> Para a semana de 23 a 29 de setembro o modelo do ECMWF aponta para uma anomalia negativa da pressão atmosférica à superfície sobre a região dos Açores que deverá prolongar-se ainda para a semana seguinte, prevendo-se por isso um agravamento das condições meteorológicas relativamente às que predominaram durante as primeiras 3 semanas de setembro, embora não se esperem desvios negativos quanto à temperatura do ar.
> Os resultados dos modelos numéricos (ECMWF, Met Office, Météo-France e NCEP), para os próximos 3 meses (outubro a dezembro) não apresentam resultados consistentes para a região dos Açores não sendo por isso possível indicar qualquer tendência significativa.







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...358.1073741826.543660158992320&type=1&theater


----------



## Templariu (21 Set 2013 às 00:47)

Boa noite
Muito Vento pelas Flores (Lajes).


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Pelos Açores desde ontem À noite que o tempo já mudou um pouco em todas as lhas ocorrendo aguaceiros dispersos e pouco freuentes.
Em relação ao grupo ocidental neste momento já foi atingido pela frente, com chuva moderada e trovoadas. nos restantes grupos quanto mais para oriente maiores são as abertas...
Agora é uma questão de esperar até a frente chegar...e Chuva a sério.....finalmente!


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Set 2013 às 10:39)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.
> 
> ...



Obrigado 


..........................................

Corrijam-me se eu não usar os termos corretos sff, também quero aprender.

Aqui em Angra do Heroísmo não chove, está já a fazer algum vento mas nada de especial.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Set 2013 às 16:12)

Boas a todo o pessoal do fórum ... Já aqui venho há uns tempos mas decidi criar esta nova conta devido a gostar mais deste nick ...  Dizer que aqui por Angra o tempo está escuro e muito nublado e já começou a cair os primeiros chuviscos mas ainda nada muito significativo ... Sente-se também já algum vento ... Abraço e dizer que gosto imenso deste fórum que considero uma ferramenta muito útil em todos os aspectos ...


----------



## Daniel253 (21 Set 2013 às 21:16)

Pelos vistos o mau tempo veio pra durar...


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2013 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

O alerta foi elevado para laranja a partir das 19h locais para o grupo central.
Segundo a imagem de radar da ilha terceira (serra de santa bárbara), que ainda não consegui achar como foi parar ao facebook, a precipitação está atingir de um modo significativo as ilhas do pico e faial


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2013 às 22:02)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O alerta foi elevado para laranja a partir das 19h locais para o grupo central.
> Segundo a imagem de radar da ilha terceira (serra de santa bárbara), que ainda não consegui achar como foi parar ao facebook, a precipitação está atingir de um modo significativo as ilhas do pico e faial
> ...



A imagem do radar veio da página oficial do IPMA-Delegação Açores no Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IPMA-Delegação-Regional-dos-Açores/543660158992320

Costumo acompanhar essa página, fazem sempre uns "updates oficiais" de interesse


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2013 às 22:05)

fablept disse:


> A imagem do radar veio da página oficial do IPMA-Delegação Açores no Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/IPMA-Delegação-Regional-dos-Açores/543660158992320



Obrigado FABLEPT não connhecia esta página do facebook.
Foi uma grande iniciativa por parte do IPMA delegação dos Açores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 22:13)

Muito bem ...desconhecia .


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2013 às 22:29)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Sul.

Hoje foi um dia de céu inicialmente pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, sol e vento moderado.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Está em vigor um *Alerta Laranja* para o Grupo Central e um *Alerta Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Alerta Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a trovoada.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 95/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), na sequência do aviso anterior, emite:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2013 às 22:47)

Zona oeste da terceira....já Chove...


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2013 às 00:58)

Boa noite,

Na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo chove ininterruptamente com intensidade moderada deste as 21H30 (locais).

Até este momento, os Açores têm tido muita sorte, mesmo. Quem tem seguido as imagens de satélite ou o imapweather sabe do que falo...

Na costa Sul/Sueste menos chuva, mas o vento está ligeiramente mais intenso, todavia, nada que não seja suportável.

Se as coisas intensificarem-se teremos problemas. Os terrenos estão extremamente secos e não têm capacidade de absorção de água em maiores quantidades.

Bom resto de Sábado,


----------



## Hazores (22 Set 2013 às 01:11)

Mais uma vez boa noite,

Pela zona oeste a chuva continua...
Tenho a informação que na ilha de S. Jorge chove forte e com trovoada...
Deixo aqui a carta de prognostico para as 12h de amanhã, como é possivel observar a frente já passou todo o arquipélago, surgindo ao ocidente uma linha de instabilidade...
A depressão, na minha opinião, penso que estará mais a norte do que inicialmente se previa...


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2013 às 01:26)

Hazores disse:


> Mais uma vez boa noite,
> 
> Pela zona oeste a chuva continua...
> Tenho a informação que na ilha de S. Jorge chove forte e com trovoada...
> ...



Concordo, na minha opinião de leigo, plenamente com a análise do *Hazores*.

A maior sorte foi quando, a meio da manhã, a frente partiu-se em dois, havendo chuva torrencial e trovoada a norte e a sul dos Açores, no entanto, no meio, as coisas continuaram calmas.

Mesmo assim, a situação requer atenção e cuidado...

Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2013 às 02:55)

Chove por aqui e o vento sopra com rajadas...


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2013 às 03:59)

Depois de algumas horas de acalmia com pouca precipitação, neste momento, chove torrencialmente na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo.

Cumps,


----------



## mcpa (22 Set 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia!
Noite de algum vento e alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento céu completamente encoberto, e vento moderado, mas nada de especial... E as trovoadas páh???  Estava com tanta esperança de ouvir uns belos trovões, mas nada... Pelo menos que eu me tenha apercebido!!!


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2013 às 13:34)

Bom dia!

Caiu um aguaceiro forte há poucos minutos 

Um bom domingo a todos.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2013 às 15:43)

A história da frente fria em 1 minuto e 55 segundos:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200316743072731&set=vb.543660158992320&type=2&theater

Fonte: IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2013 às 20:51)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Noroeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu inicialmente encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, boas abertas e vento moderado. Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros que pontualmente foram fortes e o vento soprou muito fresco com rajadas, tornando-se fresco pela manhã.

O Outono começa hoje. 



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2013 às 21:40)

Boa noite,

Acerca da noite/madrugada de ontem, estava a circular no meu automóvel quando pelas 4H50, na zona da Grota do Vale, junto à ETAR, fiquei encandeado com um grande relâmpago quando, de imediato, toda a iluminação  pública apagou-se.

A viagem teve de ser feita com cuidados redobrados. Foram visíveis alguns ramos de árvores de considerável dimensão na Estrada Regional 1 - 1ª e uma pequena derrocada na Estrada Regional 1 - 2ª.

Mesmo assim, não é impedimento para alguns "meninos-queridos" que pensam que o Ayrton Senna reencarnou neles e que as "mamãs zelosas" irão visitar muito brevemente numa Casa Mortuária perto de si - Que descansem em paz - conduzirem de forma estupidamente imprudente, arrastando os outros para as suas borradas vulgarmente chamadas de "ultrapassagens à moda da Terceira".
Cuidado com este tipos que não tomam banho e que os pais são irmãos ou primos.

Quanto ao resto, fiz toda a viagem até à costa Sul/Sueste com o céu constantemente iluminado, mas sem o familiar barulho do trovão.

Basicamente, houve mais sorte que juízo...




Gerofil disse:


> A história da frente fria em 1 minuto e 55 segundos:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200316743072731&set=vb.543660158992320&type=2&theater
> 
> Fonte: IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores



Mas que raio?
Porque é que nós não temos acesso a isto?


Beijos às meninas e abraços aos barbudos,


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2013 às 21:49)

Parece-me ser o NEXRAD americano das Lajes. Portanto propriedade da NOAA.


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2013 às 22:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me ser o NEXRAD americano das Lajes. Portanto propriedade da NOAA.



Segundo a imagem, o radar está centrado na Serra de Santa Bárbara. É dos americanos, sim, mas também é útil e poderia ser partilhado para o bem comum.

_Dixit._

Cumps,


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Quais os valores acumulados por aí hoje ?


----------



## fablept (22 Set 2013 às 22:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me ser o NEXRAD americano das Lajes. Portanto propriedade da NOAA.



A NOAA oferece acesso a radares fora dos EUA (Porto Rico, Coreia do Sul), nós somos a excepção. Isto já foi discutido várias vezes aqui no fórum, em 2011 contactei a NOAA e eles disseram que não tinham interesse em guardar mais (existe para consulta entre 1997 e 2001) os dados do radar LPLA devido aos elevados custos. Agora se o problema de enviar um printscreen para um site de x em x tempo, é porque o IPMA não tem permissão para tal, não sei..


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2013 às 22:26)

fablept disse:


> A NOAA oferece acesso a radares fora dos EUA (Porto Rico, Coreia do Sul), nós somos a excepção. Isto já foi discutido várias vezes aqui no fórum, em 2011 contactei a NOAA e eles disseram que não tinham interesse em guardar mais (existe para consulta entre 1997 e 2001) os dados do radar LPLA devido aos elevados custos. Agora se o problema de enviar um printscreen para um site de x em x tempo, é porque o IPMA não tem permissão para tal, não sei..



Por tudo o que está aqui descrito, irei, de livre iniciativa, contactar o IPMA. Se bem que penso que uma acção concertada teria mais efeito.

Cumps,


----------



## fablept (22 Set 2013 às 22:42)

Também posso dirigir-me ao Observatório e perguntar..não custa nada


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Set 2013 às 18:36)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento bonançoso.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2013 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Oeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e sol.




Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Aqui estão os quadros com a precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias nos Açores.


----------



## Azor (24 Set 2013 às 02:47)

> Foi descoberta uma pirâmide submersa com 60 metros de altura e 8 mil metros quadrados de base perto do Banco D. João de Castro, entre as ilhas Terceira e São Miguel.





> A estrutura foi identificada pelo velejador Diocleciano Silva, através de leitura batimétrica.
> O autor da descoberta não acredita que a pirâmide seja de origem natural.
> 
> O Governo Regional diz que o assunto já está a ser investigado com o apoio da marinha portuguesa.
> O Secretário Regional da Educação, Luiz Fagundes Duarte, acredita que, tendo em conta a localização numa zona muito investigada e monitorizada, não se deve tratar de obra humana.




http://ww1.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=33709&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10


----------



## Cluster (24 Set 2013 às 03:48)

Muito interessante Azor: o


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Set 2013 às 08:47)

Encontra-se um tópico sobre o assunto aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfe...-entre-terceira-s-miguel-7289.html#post391030


----------



## Afgdr (24 Set 2013 às 21:23)

Boa noite!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2013 às 21:54)

Boa noite, 
Pela Madeira o dia começou com chuva diminuindo de intensidade ao longo do dia. 
Desde as 9h da manhã até às 21h registei um total de 3,6mm.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Set 2013 às 22:43)

Hoje às 16h caiu um forte aguaceiro. De resto tempo nublado e vento bonançoso.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. A noite está fresca. 

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, boas abertas e aguaceiros na madrugada e manhã. Agora à noite, caiu um aguaceiro forte.




*São Miguel: precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​






Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Céu pouco nublado pelo norte da Madeira.
As temperaturas esta manhã, nas estações do IPMA:






As previsões de chuva por vezes forte a partir da tarde de amanhã, colocam a Madeira sob aviso amarelo.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite! 

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado. De vez em quando, caem alguns aguaceiros.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, abertas e aguaceiros por vezes moderados. 







Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (26 Set 2013 às 06:27)

Alerta laranja para as zonas montanhosas na Madeira!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Set 2013 às 12:20)

Bom dia

Aqui pela Lagoa, Céu muito nublado, abertas e aguaceiros em geral fracos, no entanto pode cair um ou outro um pouco mais intenso. As manhãs e noites já começam a ser frescas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2013 às 12:55)

Por Machico continua tudo relativamente calmo, mas para o fim da tarde julgo que é capaz de ficar algo interessante. Espero bem que sim!


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2013 às 13:10)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por Machico continua tudo relativamente calmo, mas para o fim da tarde julgo que é capaz de ficar algo interessante. Espero bem que sim!



Boa tarde

Pelo Funchal um pouco de vento...há possibilidade da celula que vai atigir-nos perder força? olhando as imagens de satelite parece que está a enfraquecer (dissipar-se um pouco)...quanto á outra que está a passar por cima da RAM está com um aspeto bem agressivo..penso que será essa que vai atingir o Continente


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2013 às 13:46)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Pelo Funchal um pouco de vento...há possibilidade da celula que vai atigir-nos perder força? olhando as imagens de satelite parece que está a enfraquecer (dissipar-se um pouco)...quanto á outra que está a passar por cima da RAM está com um aspeto bem agressivo..penso que será essa que vai atingir o Continente



Boa tarde. 
Segundo o modelo Arome, o pico de precipitação será entre as 18h e as 00h, e sim poderá haver formação de células. 

Espero bem que sim!


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2013 às 13:54)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Segundo o modelo Arome, o pico de precipitação será entre as 18h e as 00h, e sim poderá haver formação de células.
> 
> Espero bem que sim!



Eu como sabes detesto trovoadas..espero que não!!!!!

No entanto acho que a pior celula é aquela com a mancha vermelha alaranjada que está a passar por cima não achas?


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2013 às 15:09)

já farta ver a nuvens a passar e nada,nem pinga nem dá música


----------



## a410ree (26 Set 2013 às 16:33)

marco_antonio disse:


> já farta ver a nuvens a passar e nada,nem pinga nem dá música



Nem mais  Passa e não deixa nada


----------



## Azor (26 Set 2013 às 19:20)

Forte aguaceiro pela zona oeste de S. Miguel


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 20:27)

Mar algo agitado no Lido, Funchal:






Nas regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira, já vai chovendo com intensidade.
6,3mm das 18h ás 19h no Areeiro.


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2013 às 20:49)

comeca a chover com alguma intensidade e alguma trovoada que fez com que parte do funchal já ficasse ás escuras


----------



## mcpa (26 Set 2013 às 21:34)

marco_antonio disse:


> comeca a chover com alguma intensidade e alguma trovoada que fez com que parte do funchal já ficasse ás escuras



Sortudos!!! 

Esta depressão, por S. Miguel, pelo menos pelo norte, foi "muita parra e pouca uva". Hoje até tive que regar a horta, pois o que vai chovendo não dá para molhar as terras... E trovoada... nem um cheirinho dela


----------



## a410ree (26 Set 2013 às 22:25)

mcpa disse:


> Sortudos!!!
> 
> Esta depressão, por S. Miguel, pelo menos pelo norte, foi "muita parra e pouca uva". Hoje até tive que regar a horta, pois o que vai chovendo não dá para molhar as terras... E trovoada... nem um cheirinho dela



Sortudos? 

Aqui na madeira 10 a 20 minutos de chuva, 6 trovões que quase nem deu para ouvir e pronto acabou a animação  
Já é o costume aqui na madeira, as vezes passa sempre tudo ao lado ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2013 às 22:37)

Em Machico não ouvi um único trovão, mas neste momento chove com intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 23:51)

Na região montanhosa da ilha da Madeira, ainda choveu consideravelmente.


----------



## Kamikaze (26 Set 2013 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Antes do assunto que me trouxe aqui, desejo que a célula visível no Eumetsat não seja assim tão má como parece para a região da Madeira.

Voltando ao assunto, disse, noutro dia, que ia contactar o IPMA para solicitar esclarecimentos acerca das imagens do NEXRAD da Serra de Santa Bárbara, pertença dos Americanos, e trago novidades, passando a citar o mais importante da missiva de resposta que recebi:



> *O IPMA está a preparar um novo site, com uma área só para os Açores, que deverá incluir as imagens do NEXRAD de Santa Bárbara. *




Cumps,


----------



## icewoman (27 Set 2013 às 00:17)

Antes do assunto que me trouxe aqui, desejo que a célula visível no Eumetsat não seja assim tão má como parece para a região da Madeira.

Voltando ao assunto, disse, noutro dia, que ia contactar o IPMA para solicitar esclarecimentos acerca das imagens do NEXRAD da Serra de Santa Bárbara, pertença dos Americanos, e trago novidades, passando a citar o mais importante da missiva de resposta que recebi:



penso que o pior já passou...
a célula já esta a afastar-se...esta junto ao porto santo.. ou estas a falar de outra célula?


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2013 às 00:17)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Noroeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu parcialmente/muito nublado, boas abertas e aguaceiros.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Hazores (27 Set 2013 às 00:58)

Kamikaze isso é uma boa noticia...só espero que seja verdade...estamos perto de eleições


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2013 às 01:21)

mcpa disse:


> Sortudos!!!
> 
> Esta depressão, por S. Miguel, pelo menos pelo norte, foi "muita parra e pouca uva". Hoje até tive que regar a horta, pois o que vai chovendo não dá para molhar as terras... E trovoada... nem um cheirinho dela





a410ree disse:


> Sortudos?
> Aqui na madeira 10 a 20 minutos de chuva, 6 trovões que quase nem deu para ouvir e pronto acabou a animação
> Já é o costume aqui na madeira, as vezes passa sempre tudo ao lado ...




Realmente não caiu nada de jeito no fim-de-semana passado...

Aqui na costa Sul, pelo menos na minha zona, a precipitação associada à frente fria unida aos restos do Humberto, foi também uma desilusão pois não caiu nas quantidades previstas e julgo que a maior parte da precipitação não caiu em terra.

O Continente é que vai ter animação hoje...





Kamikaze disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Antes do assunto que me trouxe aqui, desejo que a célula visível no Eumetsat não seja assim tão má como parece para a região da Madeira.
> 
> ...




Boas notícias. É sempre uma mais-valia.


----------



## Kamikaze (27 Set 2013 às 02:58)

icewoman disse:


> penso que o pior já passou...
> a célula já esta a afastar-se...esta junto ao porto santo.. ou estas a falar de outra célula?



Estava a falar dessa mesma.




Hazores disse:


> Kamikaze isso é uma boa noticia...só espero que seja verdade...estamos perto de eleições



E eu só espero que não lhes falte o dinheiro...




Afgdr disse:


> Boas notícias. É sempre uma mais-valia.



Ah, pois é. Só espero de não ter de vir a cobrar-lhes isto mais tarde por incumprimento...

Cumps,


----------



## a410ree (27 Set 2013 às 10:41)

Mesmo assim acumulou qualquer coisa aqui na madeira, mas isto tem sido bem fraco :/ Agora é esperar para o proximo evento, e esperar que tenha mais animação ...


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2013 às 23:25)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade e boas abertas.






*São Miguel: 11 mm - precipitação acumulada no Nordeste​*





*Terceira: precipitação acumulada nas Lajes​*​


Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Azor (28 Set 2013 às 13:28)

O IPMA acabou de lançar avisos para os Açores para ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2013 às 16:08)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.








Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2013 às 19:35)

Chove por aqui...


----------



## mcpa (28 Set 2013 às 20:20)

Boas tardes, pela costa Norte choveu, mais ou menos entre as 16h30 e as 18h30, mas já parou e já se notam algumas abertas... Penso que, chuva como deve de ser, ainda não foi desta!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Boa Noite ... Dizer que aqui por Angra choveu bastante esta manhã mas a partir da tarde tudo ficou mais calmo. Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2013 às 12:46)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso. O nevoeiro está presente em algumas zonas. 

Ainda não choveu nada de jeito desde ontem, apenas algum chuvisco e aguaceiros fracos.








Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2013 às 12:57)

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a forte agitação marítima (ondas de 6 m de Noroeste).



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 98/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do aviso anterior,
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2013 às 16:06)

Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados. Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido à forte agitação marítima (ondas de 6 m de Noroeste).




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 99/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do aviso anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2013 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,
Céu pouco nublado nas vertentes norte.
As temperaturas a meio da manhã, de realçar os 27ºC em São Vicente.


----------



## LMCG (30 Set 2013 às 20:16)

Pessoal,

Alguém entendido antevê/arrisca a passagem do Jerry nos Açores?

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/143406.shtml?gm_track#contents

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Set 2013 às 22:42)

Sigo com vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2013 às 23:34)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Oeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e poucas abertas. Caiu apenas um aguaceiro.









Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------

